# Silk Naturals



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 25, 2007)

I did a search, but I really didn't come up with anything about this brand. I'm thinking about purchasing some e/s from this company, but I wanna hear some thoughts first. I'm still new to all this mineral makeup world!


----------



## Thais (Sep 25, 2007)

Never heard of that one...


----------



## princessmich (Sep 25, 2007)

I've never heard any reviews but on they seem to have a gorgeous array of blushes and eye shadows. Your only bet might be sampling


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 25, 2007)

I am mostly concerned about their CS...

Here is their website for anyone who wants to look at it. I actually found about about this brand through this forum, actually.

Silk Naturals - Pure Natural Mineral Makeup (make up) &amp; Cosmetics - Silk Naturals : Pure Natural Mineral Makeup (make up) &amp; Cosmetics


----------



## Thais (Sep 25, 2007)

What's CS?


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's CS? Customer Service.... I've seen it abbreviated that way before.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 25, 2007)

I've seen the brand mentioned but I've not seen any reviews.


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 26, 2007)

I have not seen this site mentioned here or on Mineral makeup mania (delphi).

I have been a delphi forum member of MMM for three years.

Interesting, when you look at the sample kit for $3.00. She offers foundation, concealer and finishing powder and another product to help diffuse redness. But rather than let you pick out a couple (or perferably three or four shades to try) she sends you a bag of white and a bag of dark and you mix.

I am lazy and do not want to mix. I am willing to try samples (and pay for them) but I want the exact shade every time. JMO However, if you have not ever found the correct shade this might work.

I do admit the eye shadows are pretty and drew me into the site. They do ship international. If you scroll down it gives pricing for the sample kit and other sample options.

I can suggest a few companies that offer great sample kit deals with premixed foundation.


----------



## nikkiz. (Sep 26, 2007)

I am still waiting for my samples which I ordered a week ago. Will give feedback once I have tried it.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *autumnagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have not seen this site mentioned here or on Mineral makeup mania (delphi).
I have been a delphi forum member of MMM for three years.

Interesting, when you look at the sample kit for $3.00. She offers foundation, concealer and finishing powder and another product to help diffuse redness. But rather than let you pick out a couple (or perferably three or four shades to try) she sends you a bag of white and a bag of dark and you mix.

I am lazy and do not want to mix. I am willing to try samples (and pay for them) but I want the exact shade every time. JMO However, if you have not ever found the correct shade this might work.

I do admit the eye shadows are pretty and drew me into the site. They do ship international. If you scroll down it gives pricing for the sample kit and other sample options.

I can suggest a few companies that offer great sample kit deals with premixed foundation.

I'm just looking at their eyeshadows. I already have foundation from Aubrey Nicole.


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm just looking at their eyeshadows. I already have foundation from Aubrey Nicole. I really do like their eye shadows and it is tempting. Also some of their blushes look pretty. Those items are always so fun to sample. BUT I just placed a sample order for Aubrey Nicole a week ago. I also have a bunch of stuff "in the cart" for a second sample order of AN. I am hoping that I get my order this week so I can add any full sizes, if needed to the order.
I am in Canada and I love free shipping.

I would be curious on any feedback good or bad if anyone orders.


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 26, 2007)

i use and love her finishing powder,i think they started out on ebay,thats where i was buying the finishing powder from,try doing a search there also,never used anything else from them,but she does send a microfiber cloth along with the finishing powder,which is nice ,and shipping is FAST and cs is great also


----------



## ondine (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello, I've ordered from them a few weeks ago.

I haven't tried mixing the foundation kit yet but I did order a shadow and a blush sample as well.

The blush sample was Climax: very nice color (supposed to be a dupe of Nars Orgasm).

As for the eyeshadow I was a little surprised (not in the good way): I chose Lush (supposed to be a dupe for MAC Jungle). Well, the color is nice and everything but I paid 3.50 USD and only got 1/4 tsp. This is usually the size of a sample so I thought it was a mistake, but it wasn't! I checked other colors that I liked on the site after that and noticed that depending on the color you can get from 1/4 tsp to a 5g jar full without sifter for a full-size price.



So you'd better read all the description real carefully before you order if you don't want to be disappointed when you get your parcel.

I also tried their lipgloss (which had disappeared last time I checked the site). They're scented: beware! I personnally did not like that smell at all although the colour (darling) was gorgeous. I also had to melt the thing into a small container as the lipgloss tube she used was really too crappy





Finally the CS is ok I guess. My package did not travel too well to France: one of the baggies hadn't been properly closed and there was powder everywhere in the enveloppe, but they sent me a replacement as well as a lipgloss in a new packaging with a wand this time, but it is very watery.

Sorry about the length of all this


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello, I've ordered from them a few weeks ago.I haven't tried mixing the foundation kit yet but I did order a shadow and a blush sample as well.

The blush sample was Climax: very nice color (supposed to be a dupe of Nars Orgasm).

As for the eyeshadow I was a little surprised (not in the good way): I chose Lush (supposed to be a dupe for MAC Jungle). Well, the color is nice and everything but I paid 3.50 USD and only got 1/4 tsp. This is usually the size of a sample so I thought it was a mistake, but it wasn't! I checked other colors that I liked on the site after that and noticed that depending on the color you can get from 1/4 tsp to a 5g jar full without sifter for a full-size price.



So you'd better read all the description real carefully before you order if you don't want to be disappointed when you get your parcel.

I also tried their lipgloss (which had disappeared last time I checked the site). They're scented: beware! I personnally did not like that smell at all although the colour (darling) was gorgeous. I also had to melt the thing into a small container as the lipgloss tube she used was really too crappy





Finally the CS is ok I guess. My package did not travel too well to France: one of the baggies hadn't been properly closed and there was powder everywhere in the enveloppe, but they sent me a replacement as well as a lipgloss in a new packaging with a wand this time, but it is very watery.

Sorry about the length of all this





Thanks for all the details. If the eye shadows are really a sample size at $3.50 it kills the temptation for me.
It is good that they acknowledged the error and sent a replacement. There is some companies that don't respond or answer emails quickly or at all and that always bothers me.


----------



## ondine (Sep 26, 2007)

It's not all the eyeshadows that are 1/4 tsp: it seems that it's different for every color for example Aztec costs 3,25 USD for 3/4 tsp, Bare costs 3,75 USD for a full 5g jar, and the one I ordered was 3,50 USD for 1/4 tsp. For some colors she uses a jar with a sifter, for others she doesn't. With some colors you get a sponge applicator, for others you don't.








You only have to read the descrpitions after all, but still, I find this system a little annoying and probably won't order from this company again.


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not all the eyeshadows that are 1/4 tsp: it seems that it's different for every color for example Aztec costs 3,25 USD for 3/4 tsp, Bare costs 3,75 USD for a full 5g jar, and the one I ordered was 3,50 USD for 1/4 tsp. For some colors she uses a jar with a sifter, for others she doesn't. With some colors you get a sponge applicator, for others you don't.






You only have to read the descrpitions after all, but still, I find this system a little annoying and probably won't order from this company again.





Well, she is the only company that I know of that has various pricing and sizing on eye shadows. Most companies offer samples and then a full size. I really like to keep it simple personally.
As I have a small list of MMU companies that I want to try still (in additon to my regular ones!), I guess I can take this one off. Maybe she will have a standard eye shadow size in future.


----------



## realmccoy (Sep 26, 2007)

I discovered her finishing powder about a year ago and it has become my HG, I love her products and her service! She has sent me new products to sample before they launch and she listens to her customers. I think her foundation idea is perfect for internet shopping because it allows you to create your perfect shade with very little risk. Thanks for the link, I cannot wait to look at her new site.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not all the eyeshadows that are 1/4 tsp: it seems that it's different for every color for example Aztec costs 3,25 USD for 3/4 tsp, Bare costs 3,75 USD for a full 5g jar, and the one I ordered was 3,50 USD for 1/4 tsp. For some colors she uses a jar with a sifter, for others she doesn't. With some colors you get a sponge applicator, for others you don't.






You only have to read the descrpitions after all, but still, I find this system a little annoying and probably won't order from this company again.





That is seriously messed up!! I don't think I'll be ordering e/s from this site any time soon.


----------



## dreamzz (Sep 26, 2007)

i ordered the flat top from this company and it fell apart before i even got a chance to use it. the handle just fell off. i tried to email the company a couple of times but have gotten no response. and it's been over a month.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i ordered the flat top from this company and it fell apart before i even got a chance to use it. the handle just fell off. i tried to email the company a couple of times but have gotten no response. and it's been over a month.



That seriously bites. I def won't purchase anything from them now. What lousy customer service!!


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i ordered the flat top from this company and it fell apart before i even got a chance to use it. the handle just fell off. i tried to email the company a couple of times but have gotten no response. and it's been over a month.




that is horrible. I would contact paypal and or your credit card company.


----------



## starkraving (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Karen Stark and I own Silk Naturals. Unfortunately I was on vacation for the past 2 weeks and our email system did not work as well as anticipated.

It seems that our web person wasn't as great as we had hoped, and we have since started going through the site and correcting the errors- including updating the web site to reflect uniform prices and quantities on all of our eye shadows. They all are (and have been) 3/4 teaspoon- a full 5 gram sifter jar.

It's unacceptable to me to have even one unsatisfied customer- and I do apologize for any inconveniences that may have happened while I was away.I think that I've emailed each person with a response and solution to their concerns, but if I have missed anything please email me again.

Thank you,

Karen


----------



## ondine (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow Karen it's nice to see that you took the remarks on this forum into account and changed those eye shadow prices and quantities, this makes me want to try a few other shades from your company


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, the MMU addict that I am....I went ahead and placed a basic sample order. Free shipping to Canada. Also Karen said I could add some eye shadows to the package without additional shipping costs.. I also ordered one sample of blush - climax. (Nars clone)

Of couse, I will review here.

Added: the eye shadow issue has been resolved. All are same pricing and sizing as per Karen.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *starkraving* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,My name is Karen Stark and I own Silk Naturals. Unfortunately I was on vacation for the past 2 weeks and our email system did not work as well as anticipated.

It seems that our web person wasn't as great as we had hoped, and we have since started going through the site and correcting the errors- including updating the web site to reflect uniform prices and quantities on all of our eye shadows. They all are (and have been) 3/4 teaspoon- a full 5 gram sifter jar.

It's unacceptable to me to have even one unsatisfied customer- and I do apologize for any inconveniences that may have happened while I was away.I think that I've emailed each person with a response and solution to their concerns, but if I have missed anything please email me again.

Thank you,

Karen

I think it is wonderful that you came on here to explain what has happened. This basically changes my mind on your company, and will make an order in the future. I am drooling over your BB clones


----------



## wern (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *starkraving* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,My name is Karen Stark and I own Silk Naturals. Unfortunately I was on vacation for the past 2 weeks and our email system did not work as well as anticipated.

It seems that our web person wasn't as great as we had hoped, and we have since started going through the site and correcting the errors- including updating the web site to reflect uniform prices and quantities on all of our eye shadows. They all are (and have been) 3/4 teaspoon- a full 5 gram sifter jar.

It's unacceptable to me to have even one unsatisfied customer- and I do apologize for any inconveniences that may have happened while I was away.I think that I've emailed each person with a response and solution to their concerns, but if I have missed anything please email me again.

Thank you,

Karen

Hi Karen,
I emailed you this week with some questions too regarding international shipping to Malaysia (through your website). Let me know if you didn't get it and I'll email you again.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 29, 2007)

I think I have some of their samples. I have so many samples that I have not even tried yet.


----------



## dreamzz (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to give an update on my situation. Karen has really done an outstanding job in making sure her customers are satisfied. When she got back from vacation, she promptly refunded my payment for the brush. Not only that, guess what I got in the mail today? A new brush! AND a sample of their 'date bait perfecting powder'. That really impressed me - sure, lots of companies say they care about their customers but Karen really shows it. You get the feeling that she is sincerely sorry and really goes out of the way to rectify whatever it is that went wrong.

I'll definitely go back to try out more of their products. I hope Karen adds new stuff soon!


----------



## realmccoy (Sep 30, 2007)

I told you guys, she is the best!


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *autumnagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, the MMU addict that I am....I went ahead and placed a basic sample order. Free shipping to Canada. Also Karen said I could add some eye shadows to the package without additional shipping costs.. I also ordered one sample of blush - climax. (Nars clone)
Of couse, I will review here.

Added: the eye shadow issue has been resolved. All are same pricing and sizing as per Karen.

Update: I placed my order Friday afternoon and received confirmation today that it has been shipped. I'm in Canada so I am hoping to receive in a week.I could not resist those "clones"; she has very pretty eye shadow eyes on her site.


----------



## wern (Oct 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I discovered her finishing powder about a year ago and it has become my HG, I love her products and her service! She has sent me new products to sample before they launch and she listens to her customers. I think her foundation idea is perfect for internet shopping because it allows you to create your perfect shade with very little risk. Thanks for the link, I cannot wait to look at her new site. Hi! How do you find her eye colours? I'm looking through but simply can't decide, there are so many! If you could swatch some colours that you have I would be very grateful.



TIA!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never heard of it. Please let us know if it's any good =)


----------



## igor (Oct 2, 2007)

I was ordering from Karen several times from ebay, and I trully consider her to be one of the most trustworthy sellers on ebay! I didn`t try her eyeshadows, but I do use and like her silk powders(the regular and the tinted one-especially this one) and the foundation.

Karen--welcome on MUT! It so nice to meet you here


----------



## jward (Oct 2, 2007)

I have ordered from her in the past. I totally love her glosses. They are among my favorites!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll definitely put in an order for this site now!! I'm wanting the flat top brush!


----------



## dreamzz (Oct 3, 2007)

her glosses are back! and in case anyone is interested, there's also a pink long handled baby buki... cute!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm also looking at getting some of the lippies as well. How are those? Do they stay on long and have good pigmentation?


----------



## jward (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't say the lippies are long wearing, but they last a reasonable amount of time. They feel like heaven on my lips. I just ordered three more!

As far as pigmentation, I have previously only ordered one color (Darling). I think she has a bunch of new colors that look more pigmented than mine. Darling has a more sheer color, but I love it!


----------



## ondine (Oct 3, 2007)

I has ordered darling too and loved the color, but I didn't find it very long lasting though.

So even though I was not-so-happy with my first order from Silk Naturals I decided to give it a try again and I just ordered the flat top and a couple of blushes samples.

I'm really looking forward to receiving those





Sooooo I placed the order mentioned above yesterday and just got an email telling me it has been shipped, that was impressively fast


----------



## newyorlatin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info I'm going to check them out for glosses and...........


----------



## aubriee (Oct 8, 2007)

r the review

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not all the eyeshadows that are 1/4 tsp: it seems that it's different for every color for example Aztec costs 3,25 USD for 3/4 tsp, Bare costs 3,75 USD for a full 5g jar, and the one I ordered was 3,50 USD for 1/4 tsp. For some colors she uses a jar with a sifter, for others she doesn't. With some colors you get a sponge applicator, for others you don't.







You only have to read the descrpitions after all, but still, I find this system a little annoying and probably won't order from this company again.





Thanks for the review! I agree her system (if you can call it a system) seems a little annoying.


----------



## autumnagain (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aubriee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif r the review
Thanks for the review! I agree her system (if you can call it a system) seems a little annoying.

Karen has fixed the system and all the eye shadows are the same size. I have ordered four eye shadows along with the basic sample kit. I will review once I receive.
Also I got free shipping to Canada.


----------



## ondine (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, I was about to say the same: once she came back she fixed everything on her site, It's much better now.





I ordered last week and the order was shipped the following day! super fast, I'm still waiting for my brush but that's cause it's got to travel all the way to Europe


----------



## agatapas (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok. I would like to share my experiences about ordering at SilkNaturals. I ordered there because I liked the price of their brushes which are at least 25% cheaper than at other sites and are from the same premium synthetic line. I also decided to try some products from SilkNaturals and I ordered their sample kit, as well as couple of eyeshadows. 

What I may say is that the shipping was super fast, I couldnâ€™t believe itâ€™s so fast. The brushes as I expected were superb quality, and I really love a full size kabuki which is just wonderful. 

I havenâ€™t tried the eyeshadows yet, but Iâ€™m totally in love with the perfecting powder. 

I was also surprised to discover a lip gloss and a dait bait powder in a full 10 gram jar which Iâ€™ve not ordered. They were just included with my order, and Iâ€™m not sure whether it was by mistake or those were gifts. However I tried the lip gloss and I really love it. The color is just perfect for me. 

I intend to order more brushes from SilkNaturals, while those are the best prices you can get on this line of brushes (at least I was not able to find them cheaper) and if the perfecting powder is going to work for me Iâ€™ll certainly buy a full size. 

This powder does something amazing to my face. It blurs my pores and makes my skin look flawless. I used one layer of pampered puss and one layer of cashmere from Lumiere and I used the perfecting powder as a final touch. The makeup stayed on my face all day, with no blotting. My face required some blotting about 15 minutes ago and I put my makeup at 8 am, so itâ€™s nearly 12 hours of a flawless look. Iâ€™ll try this again tomorrow and if this effect is permanent this product will be my HG.


----------



## ondine (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for the review agatapas

I have some of that perfecting powder in a sample size, I'll make sure to give it a try soon because you make it sound like a wonderful product and I totally agree with you the kabuki is wonderfully soft


----------



## autumnagain (Oct 11, 2007)

I received my Silk Naturals order. So far I have tried two of the eye shadows. I really like Vanilla and Nakkid. I had ordered two others and will try those tommorrow. I got the basic sample kit and was surprised to really like "Sleep in a jar". I have tried yellow based concealers before and they are YELLOW! This is very subtle and did help my inner blueish eye circles.

The Unred I had used a small amount under my foundation. I am not sure if it does anything. I could not see much of a difference.

I had used Climax blush. This was a bargain at .50 for a sample in a jar. Not sure yet, I have a LOT of blushes (just received 6 in an Aubrey Nicole order last week!) so it does look similar to some that I already have.

I still need to try the finishing powder. I have not got around to mixing foundation. I think I will offer some of the white base for my son for his Halloween costume. He is going to be a vampire.

I recieved my package very fast. I ordered Friday afternoon and received confirmation that it shipped on Sunday.

If you like eye shadows I do suggest trying hers. Very nice quality. I do like Sleep in a jar also. Also as previously mentioned she does have excellent pricing on synthetic brushs. I have similar brushes that I had ordered from other suppliers and they are very soft! Yes, I did pay more.

I did not receive any surprise samples. My little jars were nicely packaged in black drawstring bags that I will reuse as gift bags.


----------



## jward (Oct 11, 2007)

I tried the finishing powders based on some of the reviews here. I must say you were totally right!!! Karen's finishing powders totally give a smooth, natural looking finish. Some FPs look chalky, heavy, or settle in where you don't want them. The Perfecting Powder is my new HG! Thanks for the recs, ladies! I am dying to try more of her shadows, now.


----------



## ondine (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so excited I received my order in the mail today, that's basically just a week after I've ordered.

I'm dying to try my new flat top brush it feels just as soft and nice as the kabuki. The two blush samples i got were definitely a bargain at 50cts a piece and the colors are just so beautiful I'm very likely to order them full size when I run out. I even got a lipgloss in "darling" color (my favourite) as a gift, Karen if you read this, thanks a bunch


----------



## dreamzz (Oct 11, 2007)

can anyone tell me about the staying power of the finishing powder? also, is it good with an oily face? i have trouble finding mmu with good staying power.


----------



## ruby2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I just received my samples and some lippies the other day and WOW, I am impressed. The samples come in 5 gram sifter jars and those jars are full! Lippies I got are Pout and Darling, both pretty pigmented, glossy but not sticky at all. I will be ordering more of those for sure. I'm wearing the Perfecting Powder for the first time today too and I agree w/those that said this is a great FP! It's very finely milled and gives you a completely airbrushed look. I've had mine on for almost 6 hrs. so far today and haven't had to blot at all. I love the fact that there is Silk in all of these products. I will be back for more!


----------



## jward (Oct 13, 2007)

For those of you with more golden undertones, she just added a Warm Golden mixable foundation. She is always adding other cool things, too. She also just added some dupes of MAC Mineralize Skin Finishes. I have not sampled these yet, but am dying to!! Her samples are currently shipping for free to anywhere in the world!!!!!


----------



## heidi_n (Oct 13, 2007)

This site doesn't seem to have any detailed info on what goes into their products. It makes me hesitant to try them, because my skin reacts to makeup and products that have a lot of "junk" in them, like fillers and preservatives and weird chemicals. I prefer Bare Escentuals or Jane Iredale for mineral makeup. You spend a little more, but at least you know you're getting the real thing!


----------



## autumnagain (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *heidi_n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This site doesn't seem to have any detailed info on what goes into their products. It makes me hesitant to try them, because my skin reacts to makeup and products that have a lot of "junk" in them, like fillers and preservatives and weird chemicals. I prefer Bare Escentuals or Jane Iredale for mineral makeup. You spend a little more, but at least you know you're getting the real thing! List of ingredients for foundation below from her site: 
Ingredients (foundation): mica, titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, silk powder, magnesium sterate, boron nitride, silica microspheres- and all natural mineral pigments

All other items if you scroll down to the bottom the ingredients are listed.

Personally I prefer not to overpay for MMU with Bismuth O such as BE or Jane Iredale or CovrFx. Lots of brands without Talc or Bismouth are available.


----------



## heidi_n (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *autumnagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif List of ingredients for foundation below from her site: 
Ingredients (foundation): mica, titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, silk powder, magnesium sterate, boron nitride, silica microspheres- and all natural mineral pigments

All other items if you scroll down to the bottom the ingredients are listed.

Personally I prefer not to overpay for MMU with Bismuth O such as BE or Jane Iredale or CovrFx. Lots of brands without Talc or Bismouth are available.

Ooops - I might have been on the wrong site - I'm a new user and the link was hidden when I read this thread, so I searched on Silk Naturals and went to the most likely looking website. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ondine (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For those of you with more golden undertones, she just added a Warm Golden mixable foundation. She is always adding other cool things, too. She also just added some dupes of MAC Mineralize Skin Finishes. I have not sampled these yet, but am dying to!! *Her samples are currently shipping for free to anywhere in the world*!!!!! Thanks for the info jward, i was thinking about giving her blushes (other than climax which i am already deeply in love with) a try, well now is probably a good time to order then





Just a quick review on the flat top brush i received a few days ago: this thing is great



just as soft as the full size kabuki I bought from her too, seriously now I'm almost looking forward to going to work in the morning because I have to put on makeup with those brushes!!


----------



## jward (Oct 14, 2007)

IMO she has some of the nicest pinks! I love her blushes!! I just ordered samples of the few I haven't tried yet. I also noticed on the sample kit for the Warm Gold foundation that she has a salmon concealer. I'm hoping to give that a try along with a few of the MAC Mineralize Skin Finish dupes. I just love that she makes the fun colors in a way that my sensitive skin can handle them, and for a much more reasonable price!


----------



## autumnagain (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IMO she has some of the nicest pinks! I love her blushes!! I just ordered samples of the few I haven't tried yet. I also noticed on the sample kit for the Warm Gold foundation that she has a salmon concealer. I'm hoping to give that a try along with a few of the MAC Mineralize Skin Finish dupes. I just love that she makes the fun colors in a way that my sensitive skin can handle them, and for a much more reasonable price! I have only tried Climax blush. What other blushes have you tried? I am PPP, green eyes, blonde.
I also want to try the Mac MSF.


----------



## jward (Oct 14, 2007)

I have tried Climax, Wish You Were Here, Sassy, Flirt, Foxxy, and Rich. My faves (other than Climax, of course) are Sassy and Wish You Were Here (the beachie coral shimmer one-it is a shimmery pinky peach). Sassy is a nice matte peach. Flirt is alot like Climax without the shimmer, but it is just a bit plummier. Rich is like Sassy but with a gold glitter. Foxxy is a nice pink shimmer. Her descriptions and pics are all pretty accurate. I am afraid to try the cooler pinks, but probably will at some point. I think the warmer pinks work for most. Sassy and WYWH would probably both be a great for your coloring as well as the cool pinks. I am light/med. with dark hair, dark eyes. If you question which to try, shoot Karen an e-mail. I bet she'd have great recs.


----------



## aurelie (Oct 16, 2007)

jward, I haven't seen on the silk naturals website the salmon concealer you were talking about. Could you show it to me ?





I've ordered samples sunday and they are already shipped. I am so excited about trying them out, oh god ! I'll probably order the BB dupes, 3 or 4 more eyeshadows, one or two blushes and maybe a lipgloss (is birthday suit really good ? does somebody have any pic ?) next month. Oh and the double-ended eye shadow brush too. This company seems so great


----------



## jward (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't post links, yet (I think), but if you look in the Sample Kit for the Warm Gold foundation, the salmon concealer is mentioned there. I ordered a sample over the weekend and I think she sent one. (You order a certain number of samples in the cart, and specify what you want in the comments box).

The Birthday Suit is lovely. It is a nice sheer nude color. I have to agree, their products are all very nice and currently among my favorites.


----------



## aurelie (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, awesome ! I'll re order samples probably so






Thanks for the review on the Birthday Suit, this one's gonna get mine !


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how the Silk Naturals synthetic flat top brush compares to the Aubrey Nicole one?


----------



## ondine (Oct 16, 2007)

Once again super fast shipping!



I ordered samples on sunday and got a mail monday night (afternoon in the US I guess) to notify me that my order had been shipped.

PhantomGoddess I have received the flat top brush last week but I don't know how it can compare to the AN one as I never bought brushes from them. However I can tell you that it is really soft and dense, I find that my makeup appears to have more coverage when I use it instead of a kabuki (then again that could be the same with any flat top



)

Aurelie I have birthday suit, see you on BT


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Once again super fast shipping!



I ordered samples on sunday and got a mail monday night (afternoon in the US I guess) to notify me that my order had been shipped.
PhantomGoddess I have received the flat top brush last week but I don't know how it can compare to the AN one as I never bought brushes from them. However I can tell you that it is really soft and dense, I find that my makeup appears to have more coverage when I use it instead of a kabuki (then again that could be the same with any flat top



)

Aurelie I have birthday suit, see you on BT

Thanks



I'll order the brush and see how it goes!!!


----------



## aurelie (Oct 16, 2007)

See you there Ondine... Oh darn, the internet's so small


----------



## babyanj (Oct 18, 2007)

i was looking through a mineral makeup thread in a forum that i frequent when i saw the link for Silk Naturals. i'm pretty much a newbie with MMU and i rarely wear make-up but for some i reason i clicked on the site and ordered a sample kit and the full size kabuki.



now i'm in love with silk, too. i mix the foundation with my moisturizer and it comes out great. sometimes i dab on some cheekstain but foundation and perfecting powder is pretty much all i need. can't wait to order again.


----------



## Fidelman (Oct 18, 2007)

i dont like it


----------



## babyanj (Oct 19, 2007)

The site is pretty simple and you might not like it at first if you're more used to bigger companies... But it wouldn't hurt to try their $3.95 sample kit.



I think they're also offering free shipping for samples.


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyanj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The site is pretty simple and you might not like it at first if you're more used to bigger companies... But it wouldn't hurt to try their $3.95 sample kit.



I think they're also offering free shipping for samples. really free shipping,i tried to order samples and was charged for shipping,is there a code or something?thanks


----------



## babyanj (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry, I saw that offer a few days ago. It was a limited offer... Free shipping for all samples. Now they have a flat rate for shipping samples. *$2.25 to the US and Canada- $3.75 International*

Now, free shipping is for US &amp; Canada orders amounting to *$30 and up only*


----------



## lacolora (Oct 19, 2007)

If I'm a medium beige in lumiere and other mineral brands would I have to order the regular foundation kit? or the new Warm kit??


----------



## jward (Oct 19, 2007)

I am pretty sure you'd be the Perfect Harmony Regular Ebony mix (we are similar in coloring). However, if you are sampling, an extra sample pouch of just the Warm Gold is $1 just to be sure. The Warm Gold has not been available for very long, so I can't comment on its color just yet.


----------



## autumnagain (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyanj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry, I saw that offer a few days ago. It was a limited offer... Free shipping for all samples. Now they have a flat rate for shipping samples. *$2.25 to the US and Canada- $3.75 International*
Now, free shipping is for US &amp; Canada orders amounting to *$30 and up only*

This is from the site. She must have just added this as this note was not there last night.
*Shipping:*

If you're ordering another product (try our lippies) there is no extra charge to include samples with your order.

If you're ordering just samples there is a minimal shipping fee ($2.25 to the US and Canada- $3.75 International)


----------



## ondine (Oct 23, 2007)

Again this was a super fast delivery (another order from EDM took just twice as long to arrive on my doorstep today).

I had order blushes and the new warm gold samples, I can't wait to try them. The colours are just gorgeous especially Jamie and Wish you were here


----------



## aurelie (Oct 23, 2007)

And climax ondine, don't forget about climax





How are you today ? I'm fine. My name is Bob and i'm a plumber. Luke is Angelica's brother. This is an orange umbrella. The kitchen is clean. Tu vois, je peux t'aider Ã  corriger tes copies si tu veux


----------



## ondine (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aurelie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And climax ondine, don't forget about climax




How are you today ? I'm fine. My name is Bob and i'm a plumber. Luke is Angelica's brother. This is an orange umbrella. The kitchen is clean. Tu vois, *je peux t'aider Ã  corriger tes copies si tu veux*





Help me mark my students' essays?! Anytime honey!




You're right Climax is very nice and as far as I can tell, since I don't own it but I vae tested it a few times in Sephora,really very close to Orgasm.


----------



## aurelie (Oct 23, 2007)

BRING IT ON





Your SN flat top looks awesome. I can't wait to get mine from LumiÃ¨re !


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

I just ordered from them. You guys are awful on my credit cards.


----------



## babyanj (Oct 29, 2007)

Karen says there'll be more new products by Wednesday/Thursday. Also, you can replace the foundation in the deluxe kit with Warm Gold instead of the Ebony Foundation....

For international buyers like me, she said:

"We split bigger international shipments. It's a little cheaper to send them that

way (they charge by the ounce up to 9 ounces- and then if it's .1 ounces

over that they charge you for 3 more ounces- so it's a lot cheaper to

send a few packages)- and it doesn't hurt that the value of each package

tends to be under $20."


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks interesting. .50 cents a sample is inviting for sure.


----------



## aurelie (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh great ! So i'll wait by the end of the week to order from them again. Awesome o/


----------



## dreamzz (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyanj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karen says there'll be more new products by Wednesday/Thursday. Thanks for the update! I've been looking forward to seeing what new products they'll be introducing!


----------



## KristinB (Oct 29, 2007)

I just received my samples. I haven't tried them yet but the shipping is extremely fast. I ordered Friday morning and got them in the mail today.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the update! I've been looking forward to seeing what new products they'll be introducing!



I hope they come out with more MAC clones!!!


----------



## aurelie (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh my god i made the biggest order to SN right now... Can't wait to get it, i absolutely love love love Climax and i'm so eager to try out their eyeshadows and lipsticks !!!


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 5, 2007)

Right, I think I'm a convert too, and I may have found my HG foundation and finishing powder!

I mixed my foundation: 20 scoops white, 1 scoop ebony, 2 scoops warm, shook it up like a crazy woman, and applied: Et Voila, flawless skin! It is the perfect colour, easy to do by the way. My skin looks creamy and airbrushed in its flawlessness. I finished with date bait finishing powder, and it's given me a wonderful dewy healthy glow. Love it!!! Also, my skin feels soft and not dry at all.

I've just ordered more: some lipsticks, glosses and her stonewashed nudes palette.... Will review when I get them!!!!


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is their recipe sheet easy to follow? Very easy; I had no problem with it; you just start with the white and add the ebony or warm foundation till you get the colour of foundation that you want. Simple! Just make sure that you write down how much of everything you added so you don't forget for the next time!


----------



## ondine (Nov 5, 2007)

Aurelie, you're a naughty girl



!! I just hope you won't forget to review your new products here





It's true that the Silk Naturals website looks a little less user friendly than other MMU sites but once you get the hang of it, you won't notice it anymore. Karen's products are really great (I am in love with Climax and Vino blushes) and she pays attention to what we say about the website or the products: she modified the eyeshadow section of the website after some people (OK it was me



) complained about the previous system where the prices and quantities varied depending on the color of the eyeshadows. A good customer service is much more important than a beautiful website,IMO.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been looking at beautiful FOTDs on blogs recently, and I can't wait to try! However, since I'm asian, I had to wait for the gorgeous Buttery Gold Perfect Harmony Foundation kit that was just released 11/02! A little birdy told me to wait for this kit that has more yellow in it for us yellow-toned gals. Can't wait to order and try this out!


----------



## newyorlatin (Nov 6, 2007)

This company is enticing but unfortunately I'm unable to use silk powder. I am ordering a few of their brushes.


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks so much mimosa! I gues what I mean for the recipe sheet is like does it help you achieve your desired color on what type of standards? Their own colors or like MAC color scheme. Hope this makes sense! It's their own colours, but I think it's better that way, as you will be able to achieve the foundation colour that's perfect for you! Also, you could send an email to Karen to ask about suggestions for mixing the colour if you have a MAC colour that you feel is perfect for you. I'm sure she will be very helpful!


----------



## laleily (Nov 6, 2007)

are they still offering free shipping for sample orders?


----------



## luv4taffy (Nov 6, 2007)

I ordered their samples and I like them. They have a foundation sample set where you mix it yourself and it wasn't hard at all....


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 6, 2007)

I cannot wait for the makeup bags to make their appearance on her site!


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cannot wait for the makeup bags to make their appearance on her site! Me too! I have a very old Sephora bag, and I would love to have one that's specifically tested for MMU....


----------



## ondine (Nov 8, 2007)

I placed an order on the site last weekend and it says it is still processing... strange because karen usually ships all the orders really quickly.

Has anybody ordered from her last week?

I just hope she's had too much work from getting sooooooo many orders and that nothing's wrong.


----------



## jward (Nov 8, 2007)

I ordered on Nov. 2nd and got mine yesterday (Nov. 7). It *still* says 'processing' for me, too, and I have mine in my hot little hands. I am certain yours is in the mail!


----------



## aurelie (Nov 8, 2007)

ondine, mine is still in processing too (but from only 4 days ago), i was thinking it was a bit long but yours seems to take even more time... I'll be keeping an eye on it. Hope everything's okay !


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I placed an order on the site last weekend and it says it is still processing... strange because karen usually ships all the orders really quickly.Has anybody ordered from her last week?

I just hope she's had too much work from getting sooooooo many orders and that nothing's wrong.

I was wondering exactly the same! I also placed an order, and I have the same message.


----------



## ondine (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh I never thought i'd get so many replies from people in the same situation so soon



, thanks girls





Well judging from jward's message it seems she's having problems with her website or she's simply forgotten to update the status of our orders... I hope so at least! so we'll all get our nice little orders (well not so little for you aurelie for all I know



) soon


----------



## aurelie (Nov 8, 2007)

ondine, please don't judge me


----------



## ondine (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm just jealous, if I hadn't spent all my money with my mum in Germany I would probably have place a bigger order too


----------



## aurelie (Nov 8, 2007)

Bah, it's only a matter of time ! Actually i wish i were to germany, bleh, that's not going to happen anytime soon... I guess i'll kiss Essence products good bye for a long time





(i wish i went, actually



)


----------



## dreamzz (Nov 10, 2007)

I placed an order last week and received it this week and my status said processed until just 2 days ago so I don't think there's a need to worry. I'd like to think that this is all because Karen is busy in her laboratory making clones and products for us


----------



## aurelie (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine is shipped now, so is ondine's, so i guess everything's back to normal


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine has been shipped too!!! Can't wait to get my order!


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mimosa23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine has been shipped too!!! Can't wait to get my order! hi mimozayou order from silk naturals?

a full size of samples?

thanks!


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi mimozayou order from silk naturals?

a full size of samples?

thanks!

I've got a full size foundation and got some lipglosses and eyeshadows... They aren't expensive, and as I'm moving to Spain, and going to be very busy for the next few months/years, I've been ordering MMU now, so I can enjoy it all later, LOL!
When I got home, I found my order on my doormat! Yay! the eyeshadows are really pretty, and the lipstics and glosses are really nice too! I'll give a full review of all the products once I've had a chance to try them all!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 12, 2007)

I got my samples the other day. I've been using the Pefect Harmony foundation in a mix of 9 scoops white and 1 scoop ebony... it's a great match for my fair skin. The coverage is nice, but not very heavy. It evens out my face and makes it look smooth. I really like the Perfecting Powder too, it's amazing at keeping oilies away. It hasn't irritated my skin at all... so far so good


----------



## garacco (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh boy, I'm not new to MMU, I've tried Lumiere, Valerie Beauty, Everday Minerals, Cory, and..um...oh yeah, BE which was my first MMU. Wow that seems like a lot.

I really would like to try out Silk Minerals. If not for me than for my mom. I would say close color foundations for are Valerie Beauty W3.5 &amp; W4 (still deciding which one is closest)

I consider myself warm, but not yellow.

I'm still a bit confused on what I should try, I guess I should get the yellow color to mix in?


----------



## Mav (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *garacco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh boy, I'm not new to MMU, I've tried Lumiere, Valerie Beauty, Everday Minerals, Cory, and..um...oh yeah, BE which was my first MMU. Wow that seems like a lot.
I really would like to try out Silk Minerals. If not for me than for my mom. I would say close color foundations for are Valerie Beauty W3.5 &amp; W4 (still deciding which one is closest)

I consider myself warm, but not yellow.

I'm still a bit confused on what I should try, I guess I should get the yellow color to mix in?

Try out their new sample kit with the 3 colours of foundation. I think Warm Gold or Buttery Gold will suit you. You could even try to mix the two if you're in-between.
By the way, has anyone tried the new organic lipsticks??? I'm curious to try Bliss and Indulge.


----------



## babyanj (Nov 13, 2007)

i've been staying away from MMU threads but i finally gave in today and ordered from Silk Naturals. i'm making my aunt hand carry my order to the Philippines. can't wait till December



gaaah...


----------



## togal (Nov 13, 2007)

I just got my order today. Shipping was the fastest I've ever encountered for a MMU.

I can't wait to try my perfecting powder since I heard all the raves here. The e/s are very pretty. The sizes are smaller than I'm used to in a 5-gr jar. I think they are half full...but for $3.50 it's not bad.

Birthday suit lip gloss is awesome. So moisturising and a very nice nude.


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *togal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got my order today. Shipping was the fastest I've ever encountered for a MMU.
I can't wait to try my perfecting powder since I heard all the raves here. The e/s are very pretty. The sizes are smaller than I'm used to in a 5-gr jar. I think they are half full...but for $3.50 it's not bad.

Birthday suit lip gloss is awesome. So moisturising and a very nice nude.

do you like the foundations?


----------



## togal (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you like the foundations? I didn't order any foundations. I just found my HG in Aubrey Nicole full coverage foundation. The perfecting powder is good so far....I've only used it for one day.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried their green concealer powder? I have really red acne and regular concealer doesn't seem to work.


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *togal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't order any foundations. I just found my HG in Aubrey Nicole full coverage foundation. The perfecting powder is good so far....I've only used it for one day. mmmmm.. ok.. thanks!about AN foundation; you said that its a full coverage.. are you sure?

becouse befor 1 year a go I tried the foundations and its did to me nothing.


----------



## ondine (Nov 14, 2007)

Aurelie got her order today but I'm still waiting for mine



oh well i guess it'll be here soon.

*Maryfitz24* I have been using the green concealer a lot recently (i have red cheeks) and it helps: the colour is quite subtle not like EM's mint concealer which makes my cheeks look grey (weird isn't it) once i've applied it. honestly the samples are so cheap and full that you should really give it a try and see for yourself, and don't forget to order one sample of climax blush as well (I'm in love with that color!



)


----------



## aurelie (Nov 14, 2007)

Aaaaah, Climax



(ahah this is the weirdest smiley ever !)

Yeah I got my order today and i'm still playing with it like a child





I think next time i'll give their foundation kit a try ! And maybe even order an other must have brush, it's soooooo awesome, you all have to try it !


----------



## ondine (Nov 14, 2007)

hey there!

so how do you like your empty jar?


----------



## aurelie (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, shut the box up already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ondine (Nov 14, 2007)

oh come on! at least *you *got your order today, let me have some fun


----------



## aurelie (Nov 14, 2007)

Gnagnagna





You're gonna have your dose of fun : Caperberry is totally brownish and not at all green, I think something went wrong. I'll mail them right now


----------



## ondine (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh no, that's not funny at all!

you should really email Karen, I'm sure there has been some sort of msitake, she'll probably find a solution


----------



## aurelie (Nov 14, 2007)

Done



I'll hope we'll find a solution, i'm so disappointed : it really looked georgeous. But hey, mistakes happen !


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 14, 2007)

That sucks about caperberry. I'm sure she will straighten it all out!


----------



## aurelie (Nov 14, 2007)

I received an anwser, she said everything was okay, cause Caperberry was "neutral", with a lot of brown and black. I feel ike i'm going nuts, because i just don't see any green nor olive at all, especially compared to the pic on the website :/

Could you please look at those pics (Caperberry at the center, Lush and Slate on the sides) and tell me if you see anything ? I don't want to disturb her again but i just don't see it





http://mineralmakeup.free.fr/SN/lereste/IMG_0154.JPG

http://mineralmakeup.free.fr/SN/lereste/IMG_0155.JPG


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aurelie got her order today but I'm still waiting for mine



oh well i guess it'll be here soon.
*Maryfitz24* I have been using the green concealer a lot recently (i have red cheeks) and it helps: the colour is quite subtle not like EM's mint concealer which makes my cheeks look grey (weird isn't it) once i've applied it. honestly the samples are so cheap and full that you should really give it a try and see for yourself, and don't forget to order one sample of climax blush as well (I'm in love with that color!



)


Thank you. I think I will try the concealer * and the climax blush).


----------



## agatapas (Nov 14, 2007)

aurelie, in my opinion lush and slate are ok, but Caperberry is totally different. On the site is olive but on your photo it's light brown. I do not see any olive in that. It's not even green. I think if this is that shadow, Karen should certainly change the photo on the website, while the current one is very confusing.


----------



## togal (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mmmmm.. ok.. thanks!about AN foundation; you said that its a full coverage.. are you sure?

becouse befor 1 year a go I tried the foundations and its did to me nothing.

I just started using the AN full coverage a few months ago. They also have a lighter coverage foundation. Maybe the full coverage one is new.


----------



## Mav (Nov 15, 2007)

aurelie- Karen has been fantastic about answering my enquiries (and I've had a lot) so I don't think you have to worry about "bothering" her.

maryfitz24- I've also tried her Unblush concealer and it did wonders with covering up my minor rosacea and any red areas on my face. Definitely give it a try


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aurelie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I received an anwser, she said everything was okay, cause Caperberry was "neutral", with a lot of brown and black. I feel ike i'm going nuts, because i just don't see any green nor olive at all, especially compared to the pic on the website :/
Could you please look at those pics (Caperberry at the center, Lush and Slate on the sides) and tell me if you see anything ? I don't want to disturb her again but i just don't see it





http://mineralmakeup.free.fr/SN/lereste/IMG_0154.JPG

http://mineralmakeup.free.fr/SN/lereste/IMG_0155.JPG

I can see some green in the swatch on your arm. You can still email her about it though.


----------



## ondine (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aurelie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I received an anwser, she said everything was okay, cause Caperberry was "neutral", with a lot of brown and black. I feel ike i'm going nuts, because i just don't see any green nor olive at all, especially compared to the pic on the website :/
Could you please look at those pics (Caperberry at the center, Lush and Slate on the sides) and tell me if you see anything ? I don't want to disturb her again but i just don't see it





http://mineralmakeup.free.fr/SN/lereste/IMG_0154.JPG

http://mineralmakeup.free.fr/SN/lereste/IMG_0155.JPG

well to me the colour of caperberry is definitely not what I'd call olive green (but hey maybe olives are a little different in France and in the US



)
If this is really what the shadow is supposed to look like then perhaps it would be good to change the picture and the description on the website.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aurelie- Karen has been fantastic about answering my enquiries (and I've had a lot) so I don't think you have to worry about "bothering" her.
maryfitz24- I've also tried her Unblush concealer and it did wonders with covering up my minor rosacea and any red areas on my face. Definitely give it a try





I ordered it yesterday. My acne is so red that I needed something more powerful than just the foundation and or concealer. I'm excited to try the SN concealer. 
THanks for the rec!


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered it yesterday. My acne is so red that I needed something more powerful than just the foundation and or concealer. I'm excited to try the SN concealer. 
THanks for the rec!

can I give you advice please? for acne you can put "talc". yes! a simple talc, this is drying the pimples. try it.. may be it will helps you..

and I have to recommended about Cory.

its the best foundation that I ever tried!


----------



## agatapas (Nov 15, 2007)

I think drying out pimples is not a good idea, and some people may be talc sensitive. For real acne I would rather go trough dermatological treatment. It can really help.

Silk Naturals foundation evens out the skin tone and if your face is really red I recommend using yellow concealer. I used Meow in frisky angora underneath my foundation and it did wonders. I loved the finish.

I like silk naturals but their concealers are very sheer, and if your face is really red, they won't make the big diference.


----------



## ondine (Nov 16, 2007)

i got my order today, I can't wait to try the new foundation colours of the sample kit (ebony just did not work for me)


----------



## mk12 (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can I give you advice please? for acne you can put "talc". yes! a simple talc, this is drying the pimples. try it.. may be it will helps you..

and I have to recommended about Cory.

its the best foundation that I ever tried!

I would definitely avoid using anything with talc in it. I have read that it causes permanently enlarged pores.

Originally Posted by *agatapas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Silk Naturals foundation evens out the skin tone and if your face is really red I recommend using yellow concealer. I used Meow in frisky angora underneath my foundation and it did wonders. I loved the finish. 
I like silk naturals but their concealers are very sheer, and if your face is really red, they won't make the big diference.

Thanks for the advice. I've been thinking about trying the Meow angora foundation. I wondered if it would work as a concealer under other foundation if I don't like it by itself.
My skin has quite a bit of red in the t-zone, and a strong yellow undertone. When I try to compare my face (with yellow-toned MMU that I think matches well) with my neck in sunlight... I still think my neck looks much more yellow. I think it may be the redness underneath the foundation that gives off a bit of a pinkish hue.

I've never tried a green concealer. I've always been afraid it will look weird, plus I always seem to need extra yellow anyway, so I stick with that.

I just got a sample of Everyday Minerals Sunlight (light yellow) concealer. Have you tried it? How does it compare to the Silk Naturals concealer? Does it cover better? TIA!


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ondine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i got my order today, I can't wait to try the new foundation colours of the sample kit (ebony just did not work for me) can we get any review ? ?? 

thank you!


----------



## autumnagain (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can we get any review ? ?? 

thank you!

REVIEW on silk naturals:

I have tried approximately 12 foundations and concealers. I like the feel of Silk Naturals. I mixed mine 7 scoops white to 1 original ebony. This foundation does not conceal well. I have other foundations that will conceal well on their own (using a taklon brush) such as *Jenulence*. I use Radiance in Jenulence. Fairly Light Golden VV in Lumiere. Golden Fair in EDM.

I should add this is VERY easy to mix.

Light to medium coverage. If you have a definite undertone I suggest her new sample kit that has all three colours to be mixed with white.

As I am quite happy with *Jenulence *when I need coverage (and this is my concealer also) I will stick with that. When my skin is behaving (not lately) I do like *Lumiere*.

I have ordered some *Lure foundation* samples to try as it is a rice powder formula and I am hoping this can help my skin be not so oily. I also ordered finishing powder, eye shadow samples, blush and will review.

I do like the *Unblush* for redness. One sheer coat under foundation (any) does help.

I really really LOVE *Sleep in a Jar*. Yellow sheer colour helps with blueish circles but does not look like a concealer at all. If you have serious dark circles this would not be enough.

*WONDERFUL eye shadows*. I have Vanilla, Nakkid, Quartiz and one other nuetral brown shade (dupes). I love these all and suggest her eye shadows.

Her perfecting *silk finishing powder *is very nice. However, I am an oil silk and I need an industrial strength oil blotting formula. If you have normal/slightly oily skin (I am NOT normal!!) this is worth a try.

I do like *Climax blush . *But as I have many blushes (and some very similar) I won't order a full size.

I do want to try Date Bait and some other all other face colours on my next order and of course, more eye shadows.

Also want to mention she has very good pricing on her sythetic brushes if you need some.


----------



## Apple8 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for your review, autumnagain.


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *autumnagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif REVIEW on silk naturals:
I have tried approximately 12 foundations and concealers. I like the feel of Silk Naturals. I mixed mine 7 scoops white to 1 original ebony. This foundation does not conceal well. I have other foundations that will conceal well on their own (using a taklon brush) such as *Jenulence*. I use Radiance in Jenulence. Fairly Light Golden VV in Lumiere. Golden Fair in EDM.

I should add this is VERY easy to mix.

Light to medium coverage. If you have a definite undertone I suggest her new sample kit that has all three colours to be mixed with white.

As I am quite happy with *Jenulence *when I need coverage (and this is my concealer also) I will stick with that. When my skin is behaving (not lately) I do like *Lumiere*.

I have ordered some *Lure foundation* samples to try as it is a rice powder formula and I am hoping this can help my skin be not so oily. I also ordered finishing powder, eye shadow samples, blush and will review.

I do like the *Unblush* for redness. One sheer coat under foundation (any) does help.

I really really LOVE *Sleep in a Jar*. Yellow sheer colour helps with blueish circles but does not look like a concealer at all. If you have serious dark circles this would not be enough.

*WONDERFUL eye shadows*. I have Vanilla, Nakkid, Quartiz and one other nuetral brown shade (dupes). I love these all and suggest her eye shadows.

Her perfecting *silk finishing powder *is very nice. However, I am an oil silk and I need an industrial strength oil blotting formula. If you have normal/slightly oily skin (I am NOT normal!!) this is worth a try.

I do like *Climax blush . *But as I have many blushes (and some very similar) I won't order a full size.

I do want to try Date Bait and some other all other face colours on my next order and of course, more eye shadows.

Also want to mention she has very good pricing on her sythetic brushes if you need some.

good for you!!!!exalant review!!! thank you very much!


----------



## igor (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a question to all those who purchased Karen`s brushes--what works better for applying her mineral foundation-- the "flat top brush" or the "kabuki (or baby kabuki)" brush?

I`ve also read some of your raves on her "darling" gloss" (if I spelled it right). But, has anybody tried her "birthday suit" and "gold blush" glosses? Also, did anyone try her lippies?

As for my "contribution" to the overall review of these minerals--and I`ve tried and used the ebony foundation, the perfecting powder (both versions) and her "climax" blush---my absolute fav. is her "dait bait" powder! You should all really give it a try


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I am heading that way now!


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *igor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a question to all those who purchased Karen`s brushes--what works better for applying her mineral foundation-- the "flat top brush" and the "kabuki (or baby kabuki) brush? I`ve also read some of your raves on her "delightful gloss" (if I spelled it right). But, has anybody tried her "birthday suit" and "gold blush" glosses? Also, did anyone try her lippies?

As for my "contribution" to the overall review of these minerals--and I`ve tried and used the ebony foundation, the perfecting powder (both versions) and her "climax" blush---my absolute fav. is her "dait bait" powder! You should all really give it a try





hi how are you??? Im want to know what you like in SILK NETURALS..

TODA! (THANK YOU)

SIM


----------



## autumnagain (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *igor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a question to all those who purchased Karen`s brushes--what works better for applying her mineral foundation-- the "flat top brush" and the "kabuki (or baby kabuki) brush? I`ve also read some of your raves on her "delightful gloss" (if I spelled it right). But, has anybody tried her "birthday suit" and "gold blush" glosses? Also, did anyone try her lippies?

As for my "contribution" to the overall review of these minerals--and I`ve tried and used the ebony foundation, the perfecting powder (both versions) and her "climax" blush---my absolute fav. is her "dait bait" powder! You should all really give it a try





There is some positive reviews on Mineral Makeup Mania - Home of the Minerally Addicted! board regarding her lippies. Nice raves for birthday suit;some have reordered back ups. I don't recall hearing much about Gold Blush. Gold Blush caught my eye and I have it in the cart waiting.
Also on that delphi forum is raves for the ulimate eye shadow brush; some have reordered to have a back up.


----------



## aurelie (Nov 18, 2007)

I ordered Birthday Suit (along with Bliss, Vivalicious and Darling) and i can agree, it's a pretty nice color, maybe a little too dark for my complexion, but i'm not used on wearing something on my lips


----------



## ondine (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *igor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a question to all those who purchased Karen`s brushes--what works better for applying her mineral foundation-- the "flat top brush" and the "kabuki (or baby kabuki) brush? Karen's brushes are incredibly soft and nice to use. I have purchased both the kabuki (normal size) and flat top. For everyday normal use I use the kabuki, it give a good coverage lalready. For bad skin days when I need heavier coverage I use the flat top. I have also started using it to apply her green concealer (unblush) on my cheeks which are quite red.


----------



## igor (Nov 18, 2007)

thank you, girls, for your replies





You helped me to decide what should I order from her next. I think I`m settling down with "dait bait" (I`m addicted to it already



), the white refill for the foundation, the baby "kabuku" brush and some glosses

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi how are you??? Im want to know what you like in SILK NETURALS..

TODA! (THANK YOU)

SIM

Well, as I`ve said, I liked best her silk perfection powders. Both of them give you a kind of the "airbrushed look" , but the tinted version also adds some healthy flattering tone to your skin (it really hard to describe though, the best thing is to try it by yourself).

As for her foundation (and I`ve only tried the original version)-- well, for me it`s not really the HG foundation, but rather an occasional replacement of my Shiseido`s liguid (when I decide that my skin needs some rest with a healthier make up). I quess, the problem is that I still haven`t found the right ebony/white proportion. So far, never mind how much I try, it still looks a bit pale on me (and I don`t have such a strong yellow undertones in my skin). So go figure...

"Climax" blush is pretty nice, but since I`ve discovered pnina rosemblum n21 blush, I don`t want any other than that (yes, I was surprised by myself)

Hope it helped a bit


----------



## Mav (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if Karen's organic lipsticks are the same size as her lip glosses? On the site, she mentions the size of the lip glosses but not the lipstick. For those of you who have tried her lipsticks, how are they??? I'm thinking of getting Bliss, Indulge, Rapture, and Regal- can you tell I'm a lippie junkie???


----------



## aurelie (Nov 19, 2007)

It's exactly the same !


----------



## Mav (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks aurelie!!!


----------



## aurelie (Nov 19, 2007)

From the ones you're talking about, I've got Bliss, that's a very pretty color too



I'm pretty sure i'll order Indulge and Rapture for my next order, so I can just say : go for it !


----------



## lotusindigo (Nov 26, 2007)

Huh. I've just tried to look at the silk naturals site. It won't work. :/


----------



## jward (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lotusindigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Huh. I've just tried to look at the silk naturals site. It won't work. :/ She had been having server problems. I think it is all fixed now!


----------



## igor (Nov 27, 2007)

Girls, has anybody from you been in touch with Karen in the last 4-5 days? Our ebay connection was fine till my last message to her . I also sent her a message via her site, but so far, no answer from her. It`s such a pity, I could already order my items and wait for a package to arrive


----------



## morgan (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for the heads up..M.


----------



## aurelie (Nov 27, 2007)

igor, the last message i get from her was from november 20th.


----------



## igor (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aurelie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif igor, the last message i get from her was from november 20th. Thanks


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe Karen was busy for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ciggz (Nov 27, 2007)

i just ordered last nite and i was sent an email today that it's shipped. really fasttt service!!!


----------



## Mav (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't worry ladies...I got a response from Karen today regarding my order


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 28, 2007)

I love this brand, been using it a while and will order again, very nice. Got items very quickly as well~~


----------



## igor (Nov 28, 2007)

> i just ordered last nite and i was sent an email today that it's shipped. really fasttt service!!![/quote
> That`s great!
> 
> But I still didn`t get any response
> ...


----------



## Mav (Nov 28, 2007)

Contact Karen again via her Silk Naturals website. I kept doing that until I got a reply. I know it sounds cumbersome but she will reply (and I totally understand your worries...I was getting really worried as well). Hopefully, all is well with her.


----------



## landlord (Nov 28, 2007)

My order shipped on the 21st though I haven't got it yet - can't wait to try it! Have always struggled with foundation and never happy with what the shops recommend. They always seem to put too dark a colour on me - maybe I am darker than what I think? Anyway hoping to make the perfect shade for me when my kit arrives.


----------



## ciggz (Nov 30, 2007)

im excited to get my hands on these!!!


----------



## agatapas (Nov 30, 2007)

I always got my shippments from Silk Naturals very fast. Right now I try not to order anything, while I certainly spend to much money on make up.


----------



## landlord (Nov 30, 2007)

arghhh! still waiting


----------



## realmccoy (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been buying her finishing powder for over a year. It was only until she introduced her website that I decided to try her other products and I have to say, her Mac skinfinish dupes and all of her eyeshadows are spectacular! I am so impressed that I refuse to hunt down another pigment or glow powder from Mac again!


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been buying her finishing powder for over a year. It was only until she introduced her website that I decided to try her other products and I have to say, her Mac skinfinish dupes and all of her eyeshadows are spectacular! I am so impressed that I refuse to hunt down another pigment or glow powder from Mac again! If I understood Karen`s reply correctly, you get 10% off when ordering from her site. Is it correct or it varies on the size of the order?

Speaking in general, do you find it more convenient to order directly from her site than from ebay?

Finally, how do you order from there exactly? Do you send her a message staying the products you want or is there any other way to do it?

Sorry for throwing so many questions on you



I`m actually asking any of you , ladies, who`s already had the shopping experience through her site.

It`s just takes so long to get a reply from Karen lately. Hopefully, she`s doing really good and her company becomes more and more popular


----------



## lagomorph (Dec 2, 2007)

I ordered samples of date bait, the finishing powder, and foundation kit.

I love the date bait- I use this all over and as a blush. Blushes are tricky for me bc

I have a lot of pink in my skin naturally, but the date bate doesn't accentuate it.

Just a really pretty, healthy glow.


----------



## Mav (Dec 2, 2007)

I ordered a sample of her mineral foundation and 2 lip glosses and got it within a week. As for getting a reply from Karen via e-mail, she usually replies within 24 hours. However, since her site was down a week or so ago, I hadn't heard anything from her so I kept e-mailing her until I got a reply. The last e-mail I sent her, she replied within the day. Hope you have luck getting through to her!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Dec 2, 2007)

I ordered from her off Amazon, came quickly~~


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2007)

I`ve just read on her site that she `s having some holiday sale till December the 5th--the shippment anywhere in the world is only 3$ and for US and Canada it`s for free(for more than 25 $ orders)!


----------



## Mav (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Here is the e-mail Karen sent to all of her customers.





*Hi,*

*I hope all is well and that you're having a wonderful holiday season! I*

*was writing the inscription on our holiday cards- and I put that we're*

*genuinely delighted to have you as a customer. We mean that- usually in*

*any group of people there's always someone you'd rather not deal with-*

*but not our customers. We really like you! *

*So for the holiday's we're giving each of our customers a gift with evey*

*purchase. I have a nice grab-bag of fun beauty products, and we'll be*

*including one with each order! *

*We're also running a sale! From now until Wednesday shipping for all*

*International orders- of any size is just $3.00. For our US and Canadian *

*customers- it's either our regular low shipping prices (or no more than*

*$3), or Free Shipping on all orders over $20! Use the coupon code Free*

*Shipping at checkout.*

*As a bit of "housekeeping"- I reformulated the lipsticks last week. The*

*original formula had quite a bit of shea butter in it- which is*

*wonderful, but shea butter has a tendency to "fractionate" meaning that*

*in certain conditions it can become grainy. When I made the original*

*formula- they were fine, but the weather shifted, and *some* of the*

*lipsticks that were originally smooth and creamy became a bit grainy.*

*The grains melt- and they feel smooth once they're on your lips, but*

*that's not the kind of product that I want to be selling- so I*

*reformulated them. The new blend is organic, creamy and every bit as*

*nice as the old formula- but with less shea butter to avoid the*

*fractionation issues. If you have a lipstick that became grainy please*

*contact me through the web site and I will issue you a credit for a*

*replacement. *

*We also had major server issues this week- and it seems that we may have*

*missed a few emails while we were switching servers. I think that I've*

*responded to all of the emails that I received, but if you emailed me and *

*didn't hear back- I'm not ignoring you. Send the email again and I'll*

*respond ASAP.*

*Take care,*

*Karen*


----------



## aurelie (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm so going to order from her, even if my last order isn't completely home yet !

As anyone tried the mascara ?


----------



## landlord (Dec 3, 2007)

Hooray My deluxe kit arrived today!!! It reached customs office in London on 29th and finally made it here today. Cant wait to make up my colour now as the natural light had gone by the time I had got it!


----------



## igor (Dec 4, 2007)

finally, settled down all the questions with Karen and placed an order today! Just wanted to share my excitement with you



Thanks for your support, ladies!

P.S; and it`s only 3$ shipping!!!


----------



## simisimi100 (Dec 4, 2007)

julia Im so glad!!!

finally!!!

have fun with your produtcts and tell us what you thinking!!!

I have to try this!


----------



## igor (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif julia Im so glad!!!finally!!!

have fun with your produtcts and tell us what you thinking!!!

I have to try this!

Thanks




I`ll surely do that, I promise


----------



## Mav (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome Julia! Glad it all worked out for you. Karen is great at getting back to her customers. Hope you enjoy your products (when they arrive)!!!


----------



## cbbco (Dec 4, 2007)

that's so weird. I ordered the sampler/starter kit and I got it within the week. It was great customer service. I love the idea of mixing b/c it's been hard for me to find a match. I will say I put in one scoop of buttery warm to my munckin size of meow's ABY-2 pampered puss and it finally looks like i have a match.


----------



## landlord (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been playing and I love it. Have just put another order in because of the sale!


----------



## ciggz (Dec 5, 2007)

i still havent received it



shipped nov 27. so a wk ago


----------



## babyanj (Dec 5, 2007)

got my 14pc kit. i'm so happy. gosh, dunno how to start yet. hehe. love the baby kabuki


----------



## landlord (Dec 5, 2007)

Is that the deluxe kit? Thats what I got too!


----------



## babyanj (Dec 6, 2007)

yupyup that's what i got, too.



and just coz i like Silk Naturals --and samples, got another intro kit with it. haven't had time to tinker with them, though. the baby buki is adorable. hehe.


----------



## ciggz (Dec 8, 2007)

i rec'd after 9 days! im liking date bait


----------



## limonada33 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got her sample kit as well. I'd have to say this is my favorite mineral makeup, it goes on really smooth and feels great on my skin. The biggest problems I had with mineral makeup is getting the right color match, either the color or the shade was off, but this makes it soo easy!!!!!!! and the samples last forever. Great now I have to try more things from this site


----------



## summerxdreams (Dec 9, 2007)

I ordered on November 14th or 15th and I still have not received my package. I've sent her emails and such, but her customer service is really sub-par imo, she responds every couple of days and its STILL not resolved! I sent in a paypal dispute about this, and it's really ticking me off.

Just a warning for anyone who may be ordering...


----------



## jward (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *summerxdreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered on November 14th or 15th and I still have not received my package. I've sent her emails and such, but her customer service is really sub-par imo, she responds every couple of days and its STILL not resolved! I sent in a paypal dispute about this, and it's really ticking me off.
Just a warning for anyone who may be ordering...

She has a phone number on her website under 'Contact Us'. Have you tried that?


----------



## goddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *summerxdreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered on November 14th or 15th and I still have not received my package. I've sent her emails and such, but her customer service is really sub-par imo, she responds every couple of days and its STILL not resolved! I sent in a paypal dispute about this, and it's really ticking me off.
Just a warning for anyone who may be ordering...

That really sucks Do you think you can file with paypal? I was going to order but realised I missed the $3 international shipping. Anyway I might reconsider ordering if the CS isnt good.


----------



## igor (Dec 14, 2007)

Okey, guys, it seems hard to believe but... I got my order yesterday!!!

Actually, my previous order also came superfast, so no wonder





I haven`t got a chance to try anything except for "darling" (which I liked a lot--both the color and the very idea of putting a gloss in a lipstick tube).

I have two new blush samples--"flirt" and "bronzed beauty" that I`m dying to try...

I let you know when I wll


----------



## landlord (Dec 14, 2007)

I haven't received my 2nd order yet and I think I placed it about the same time as you so no doubt it will be here soon! I've ordered some brushes this time.


----------



## realmccoy (Dec 15, 2007)

Geeze! I get my orders within 3 days since I'm in the US. You guys have to account for Christmas, usps is always delayed especially on international orders. It can take over a month for overseas shipping cut her some slack!


----------



## aurelie (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I get my order in 5 days and i'm in France, fastest shipment ever ! I really really like Silk Naturals.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 16, 2007)

what MAC brush is good for applying Silk Naturals foundation?


----------



## jward (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what MAC brush is good for applying Silk Naturals foundation? I'd try a flat top or kabuki. I am not familiar with too many of MAC's brushes. If either of the mentioned is not in your arsenal, you could use a powder brush or flocked sponge. Something dense will work best.


----------



## laleily (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm so sad she has increased the prices of her brushes


----------



## autumnagain (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *laleily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm so sad she has increased the prices of her brushes




She did explain on her blog that she would be increasing the pricing on December 16.
I had ordered a baby buki and the ultimate eye shadow brush during her sale. Both of these have gone up about $3.00. However, her baby buki is still cheaper than some other sites.


----------



## landlord (Dec 21, 2007)

I ordered the flat top and eye shadow brush in the sale and I am so pleased with them. I would still think they are worth the extra increase


----------



## corri (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm new to this thread and to MMU. I just learned about Silk Naturals and waaah i missed the sale! i've been wanting to order brushes... Have any Canadians ordered from her in the last while? i'm wondering what shipping costs are . I'm in Nova Scotia. what about duty?

landlord- you said you ordered a flat top from her- i just went on the website and there aren't any flat tops listed. does any one know if she's planning on getting any more?


----------



## princessmich (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *corri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm new to this thread and to MMU. I just learned about Silk Naturals and waaah i missed the sale! i've been wanting to order brushes... Have any Canadians ordered from her in the last while? i'm wondering what shipping costs are . I'm in Nova Scotia. what about duty?
landlord- you said you ordered a flat top from her- i just went on the website and there aren't any flat tops listed. does any one know if she's planning on getting any more?

Hi dear, Lisa at MMBB carries an awesome Flat Top Buffer. I use the large one all the time to apply my minerals. She has it an an unbeatable price also the shipping to Canada if i'm not wrong is about $5. Both the Large and Short handles are perfect for application of minerals. Good luck


----------



## sephee (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *corri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm new to this thread and to MMU. I just learned about Silk Naturals and waaah i missed the sale! i've been wanting to order brushes... Have any Canadians ordered from her in the last while? i'm wondering what shipping costs are . I'm in Nova Scotia. what about duty?
You can make a mock order by putting items in the cart and the cart will quote you the shipping price before checkout so you can decide whether or not to proceed with the order. 
Best to e-mail Karen through the website about the flat top brush.


----------



## ciggz (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can make a mock order by putting items in the cart and the cart will quote you the shipping price before checkout so you can decide whether or not to proceed with the order. 
Best to e-mail Karen through the website about the flat top brush.

i bought the 14 piece deluxe kit from her. i paid $5.25 for s/h



very affordable. im from AB btw


----------



## corri (Dec 23, 2007)

5$ is not bad for shipping. i looked into getting a small order from silken pearl in ontario and found that it would cost me 8.65 to get it shipped regular mail which i'm not sure she does. usually she uses the two day service which would 10.50! i'm in the same freakin' country!! she said that it's cheaper to ship to australia and hong kong than it is for her to ship within her own country. crazy!!!

princessmich- thanks for your response but because i am a new forum user with less than 10 posts i couldn't actually see the link you posted. lisa at who what where now?


----------



## autumnagain (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *corri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm new to this thread and to MMU. I just learned about Silk Naturals and waaah i missed the sale! i've been wanting to order brushes... Have any Canadians ordered from her in the last while? i'm wondering what shipping costs are . I'm in Nova Scotia. what about duty?
landlord- you said you ordered a flat top from her- i just went on the website and there aren't any flat tops listed. does any one know if she's planning on getting any more?

I have NEVER paid duty. I have had orders held at the PO. (Over $30.00) When it is held at the PO I pay both taxes and $5.00 handling fee.
It is best to place smaller orders. I have placed orders for about $25.00 and had no problems, but you are better with $20.00 or under. I am in Ontario and depending on the size of the order it would be under $6.00. Both of my orders were during free shipping.

Even though Karen's prices on brushes have gone up they are still worth the money. Karen does not sell a flat top. I think they were refering to Lisa of My Minerals and Bath. You can find a list of MMU companies at the top of MMU section.

I have also ordered from Lumiere and she has nice brushes. I have a kabuki from her and reordered during her prebrush sale. Lumiere has flat top or buffer brushes also. Free shipping to Canada also.


----------



## corri (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, good to know all of the above. now i just have to decide what it is i actually want. has anybody tried silken pearl's primer? i'm wondering which is better to cover pores- it or silk natural's date bait.


----------



## autumnagain (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *corri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, good to know all of the above. now i just have to decide what it is i actually want. has anybody tried silken pearl's primer? i'm wondering which is better to cover pores- it or silk natural's date bait. I have not tried Silken Pearl. But if you do decide to order from Karen at Silk Naturals I highly recommend trying some samples. I got blush samples at .75 each (in a jar) and I like them all. I also got the Silk Perfection finishing powder and Date Bait Finishing powder. Of the two I like Date Bait a little better as it has a touch of colour for a little glow. I don't think ANY finishing powder hides pores though. It seems to give a better finish than just foundation alone. Samples in the jar are .75 each.
She also has very pretty eye shadows. I got five and they are all wonderful. I use all my products from Karen and highly recommend all of them except the foundation. The foundation is OK; I had to try it. I already had two HG formulas so I was not expecting much. I think it could be a good choice if you cannot find a colour match.


----------



## corri (Dec 23, 2007)

i've been told by others that date bait used as a primer and then again as a finisher does actually help with pores. that's my main concern. you haven't noticed any difference though??


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

I use her Silk Perfecting powder under my foundation, and Datebait as a finisher, and it hasn't exaggerated my pores, if that helps any. Plus it gives a great finish - Datebait is one of my HGs.

How to explain? Pores are almost invisible without make-up, but some MMUs have turned them into craters (not sure how - I avoid all things bismuth-y). Silk Naturals doesn't do that.

She's also really good about breaking up bigger orders into smaller packages, and I've never had to pay duty (watch me eat my words, cos I've got another order coming, but I've had eight or nine small packages from her, and not a cent due so far).

And no, I don't actually live in Canada and the US simultaneously, but I am in Canada now


----------



## autumnagain (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use her Silk Perfecting powder under my foundation, and Datebait as a finisher, and it hasn't exaggerated my pores, if that helps any. Plus it gives a great finish - Datebait is one of my HGs. 
How to explain? Pores are almost invisible without make-up, but some MMUs have turned them into craters (not sure how - I avoid all things bismuth-y). Silk Naturals doesn't do that.

* She's also really good about breaking up bigger orders into smaller packages, and I've never had to pay duty (watch me eat my words, cos I've got another order coming, but I've had eight or nine small packages from her, and not a cent due so far).*

And no, I don't actually live in Canada and the US simultaneously, but I am in Canada now





Tell me more about breaking up larger orders into smaller ones. I really LIKE Silk Naturals and can easily place larger orders ($30.00 or more which is definetly a flag for Canada Post!) But if I had two or more orders with a value of $20.00 or less; I could keep CP out of my Silk Naturals shopping.
I like the Unblush under foundation. It helps my foundation glide on smoother and I think helps nuetralize some red. It does not make my pores look much smaller but as mentioned does NOT enlarge them.

I really love her eye shadows (I have five), sleep in a jar and finishing powders. I know I sound like a broken record....


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't worry about it - I am a total SN groupie.

Only *five* of her eyeshadows? Believe me, you've nothing to worry about.

I've got 44 of them - not sure what that makes me...oh yeah...an addict


----------



## autumnagain (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't worry about it - I am a total SN groupie.
Only *five* of her eyeshadows? Believe me, you've nothing to worry about.

I've got 44 of them - not sure what that makes me...oh yeah...an addict





I like eye shadow but SN I LOVE! Eye shadow is really hit or miss with me (and it seems to be more misses!) I do plan on ordering more from SN.
44 - wow...What are your favorites? Any we should pass on?


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

Ooh, I have had so much fun making combos with SN eyeshadows.

The only one I've really hated so far is Truffle, which is, ironically, her most popular shade. I find it to be a really blah brown.

Mink is a fantastic all-purpose liner. Brown, with a bit of plum, but not overbearing. Really nice, and what I opt for for everyday 'normal'. Basalt is another good one, especially if you're using the Bobbi Brown dupes palette (which is really nice, and I don't normally like neutrals).

Combos, huh?

Fawn Pink lid to crease, Sandstone Shimmer (which I adore) as a highlighter, and Moss for the crease colour, and wetlined on the outside half of your lower lashline. Very put together, you can wear it anywhere.

Innocent but not too young: Pixie foiled lid to crease, Vanilla foiled as a highlighter (it's less shimmery when foiled, I don't know why). Mink or Moss as a liner. Pixie is a pastel green, this will work with any of the pastels, so choose your flattering colour accordingly. If you wanted a little more oomph, you could do a bit of dry Moss or Lichen on the outside part of your lid to the vee. I usually don't bother, cos I like it as is. Or don't use a liner at all.

Industrial Pastel (one of my faves): Idolize foiled lid to crease. Whisper foiled as a highlight (this is a GORGEOUS colour), Taupetastic wetlined, again, about the outer half of your lower lashline. This will go ballistic however the light hits it, but I got a lot of compliments on it. Probably not good for a conservative office affair, though.

I really, really enjoy playing with the combinations, just get imaginative and you'll be amazed at some of the really neat looks you can come up with. One of these days I'll have a camera, too.

Love the Mac dupes, love the Chanel dupes, again, the only colour I really dislike is the one everybody else seems to really like. Go figure.


----------



## autumnagain (Dec 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh, I have had so much fun making combos with SN eyeshadows.
_ The only one I've really hated so far is Truffle,_ which is, ironically, her most popular shade. _I find it to be a really blah brown._

Mink is a fantastic all-purpose liner. Brown, with a bit of plum, but not overbearing. Really nice, and what I opt for for everyday 'normal'. Basalt is another good one, especially if you're using the Bobbi Brown dupes palette (which is really nice, and I don't normally like neutrals).

Combos, huh?

Fawn Pink lid to crease, Sandstone Shimmer (which I adore) as a highlighter, and Moss for the crease colour, and wetlined on the outside half of your lower lashline. Very put together, you can wear it anywhere.

Innocent but not too young: Pixie foiled lid to crease, Vanilla foiled as a highlighter (it's less shimmery when foiled, I don't know why). Mink or Moss as a liner. Pixie is a pastel green, this will work with any of the pastels, so choose your flattering colour accordingly. If you wanted a little more oomph, you could do a bit of dry Moss or Lichen on the outside part of your lid to the vee. I usually don't bother, cos I like it as is. Or don't use a liner at all.

Industrial Pastel (one of my faves): Idolize foiled lid to crease. Whisper foiled as a highlight (this is a GORGEOUS colour), Taupetastic wetlined, again, about the outer half of your lower lashline. This will go ballistic however the light hits it, but I got a lot of compliments on it. Probably not good for a conservative office affair, though.

I really, really enjoy playing with the combinations, just get imaginative and you'll be amazed at some of the really neat looks you can come up with. One of these days I'll have a camera, too.

Love the Mac dupes, love the Chanel dupes, again, the only colour I really dislike is the one everybody else seems to really like. Go figure.

Thanks for your descriptions! I think Truffle started out as her shade for everyone. I saw it mentioned on her earleer kits but really does not get mention now. I actually have a lot of "blah browns" in eye shadows so I can pass on that one.


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 25, 2007)

It could just be my skintone and Truffle don't mix - on me it looks like an ashy brown, with some unflattering dull grey overtones. It reminded me exactly of the time I dyed my hair brown and instantly aged ten years. Washed me right out, for some reason.

For reference, I'm a redhead, quite pale with pink-peach undertones and just a hint of gold (as a rule I cannot wear any foundation that has 'warm' or 'golden' in the name - Lumiere's light-medium beige is about a perfect match), and those weird bluey-grey-green eyes (not quite hazel colour).

It could well work on other people, obviously it does, or it wouldn't be so popular. I find the Mink to be far more flattering, without being OTT (I do like to go there sometimes, but not all the time). The slight plum undertone in Mink would work with both warm and cool tone skin - I think anyway, it seems pretty balanced.


----------



## stephaboo (Jan 1, 2008)

I ordered from her in the beginning of December and has now been almost a month. I sent her a few emails and no response to any of them. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 1, 2008)

^i just order from her so i hope i don't get the problem you're having now.


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 1, 2008)

The telephone number on the site works, so you might want to call (uhh...on the 2nd, that is).


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *stephaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered from her in the beginning of December and has now been almost a month. I sent her a few emails and no response to any of them. Anyone else have this problem? pm me.


----------



## ondine (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *stephaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered from her in the beginning of December and has now been almost a month. I sent her a few emails and no response to any of them. Anyone else have this problem? My last order was shipped on dec 5 but I haven't received anything yet. I just sent an email to Karen two days ago but she hasn't answered yet, in fact I wasn't really expecting any answer before a few days because of the holidays. Keep us posted about your problem though.


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think you guys will get a response soon.


----------



## girlinterrupted (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope my orders won't get delayed. I need to have them before I change my address early feb. Anyways... I also ordered some MAC dupes esp the MSF dupes. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## ondine (Jan 4, 2008)

Karen answered my email two days ago, she is also getting worried over my order, but we decided to give it a few more days...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 11, 2008)

i have ordered from her 2 weeks ago. i checked my account everyday and still it said awaiting payment. i know she has received my payment. if i don't get my order within the next few weeks, i am not going to order from her ever again. i get better service from Lumiere and Everyday Minerals.


----------



## jward (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have ordered from her 2 weeks ago. i checked my account everyday and still it said awaiting payment. i know she has received my payment. What method of payment did you use? And how are you certain she got it?


----------



## jandi (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have ordered from her 2 weeks ago. i checked my account everyday and still it said awaiting payment. i know she has received my payment. if i don't get my order within the next few weeks, i am not going to order from her ever again. i get better service from Lumiere and Everyday Minerals. Have you tried contacting Karen about this yet? She is pretty responsive in my experience.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What method of payment did you use? And how are you certain she got it? i send it by money order purchase from the post office and i have sent it on New Years Eve.

Originally Posted by *jandi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried contacting Karen about this yet? She is pretty responsive in my experience. i'm not sure about. i have send her about 2 emails before about what kind of payment she accepts and no respond.


----------



## jward (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i send it by money order purchase from the post office and i have sent it on New Years Eve. In your case, I would call her to confirm your payment and the status of your order. On her website check her "Contact Us" page for her phone number. (I can't post a link or I would for you!) You will need to call between 11 am and 6pm in the Eastern time zone (US). Otherwise, send another email through her website.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In your case, I would call her to confirm your payment and the status of your order. On her website check her "Contact Us" page for her phone number. (I can't post a link or I would for you!) You will need to call between 11 am and 6pm in the Eastern time zone (US). Otherwise, send another email through her website. i have contacted her through email so i better get a response. i'm not going to call her because that cost money.


----------



## jward (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have contacted her through email so i better get a response. i'm not going to call her because that cost money. It sounds like your initial attempts to contact her about the payment she accepts were around the Holidays. Also, it has not been two business weeks since you mailed your payment. New Years was even a Holiday for the PO. I imagine you will hear very soon as the Holiday Season is finally well over, but judging the service of any company over the Holiday Season is unfair in my opinion, regardless of what they sell. I am sure everything will be resolved soon.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It sounds like your initial attempts to contact her about the payment she accepts were around the Holidays. Also, it has not been two business weeks since you mailed your payment. New Years was even a Holiday for the PO. I imagine you will hear very soon as the Holiday Season is finally well over, but judging the service of any company over the Holiday Season is unfair in my opinion, regardless of what they sell. I am sure everything will be resolved soon. well, it doesn't take that long for my payment to get to her since i do live in the States. it takes at least 3 days from California to New York. even if i do like the foundation, i will not order from her. i rather now just buy my foundation from a drugstore or department store.


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 12, 2008)

Karen is really good about customer service - you won't get ripped off. But try to keep a few things in mind - there was a problem with the mail server, she got 10 times the number of orders she was expecting over the holiday season (she is working on getting some support for CS, she's aware of what's happening), and there was a family wedding during that time.

Drop her an e-mail again if you refuse to call. If that doesn't work, PM me your details and I'll see if I can get it sorted. No promises, but I may be able to do something.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karen is really good about customer service - you won't get ripped off. But try to keep a few things in mind - there was a problem with the mail server, she got 10 times the number of orders she was expecting over the holiday season (she is working on getting some support for CS, she's aware of what's happening), and there was a family wedding during that time.
Drop her an e-mail again if you refuse to call. If that doesn't work, PM me your details and I'll see if I can get it sorted. No promises, but I may be able to do something.

I finally got an email saying she got my payment and my order will be shipped on Monday. I'm really impatient so if I decide to order from her again, I'll be patient about it.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jan 13, 2008)

i use silk naturals, and i LOVE it!! the greatest thing about it is, i can make my own color! you order a bag of white and a bag of colored powder, then they give u a jar, scoop, and guide and you just measure it and test it out until u get hte perfect color! and the coverage is great for me


----------



## jward (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I finally got an email saying she got my payment and my order will be shipped on Monday. I'm really impatient so if I decide to order from her again, I'll be patient about it. I am generally impatient, too. However, I find the quality, value and lovely products Karen sells well worth the wait. I hope you like them as much as I do.


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Jan 13, 2008)

i like karen's products too. i recently ordered the 14pcs kit. i really love date bait and the climax blush.

shipping is also fast. i got my package in as fast as 2 weeks


----------



## sildaria (Jan 14, 2008)

I really love Silk Naturals.

Karen is really nice. For some reason she sent me the 14pc sampler kit by mistake as there was another order from customer with a similar (I originally ordered a baby kabuki, e/s and intro kit). After emailling her, she told me to keep the 14pc kit and even sent me the original e/s color I ordered and the Warm Gold and Buttery Gold samples. That's so wonderful of her!


----------



## itsliz89 (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried this out not too long ago and I really like it. I like the light formula; it's finely milled. I found mixing my own foundation very fun and also foolproof and forgiving since it's very hard buying foundation online. I've spent at lease $20 on Alima foundation samples and I still haven't found a match!


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 17, 2008)

I need to stay away from that web site - I end up buying something, or two somethings, or five somethings every time I'm there!

Love the lippies, and the foundation is great for me. Plus the FPs, and the eyeshadows *twitch* *drool*.

Karen's also been good enough to re-mail an order that got lost in the post.


----------



## ondine (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sooo happy, my last order from Karen has finally arrived in today's mail. I had completely given up on it as it had been shipped on dec.5th! but it's here, and I just can't wait to try the sample of moisturizer Karen sent along with it


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 17, 2008)

I just got my sample kit and will formulate my shade tomorrow. what brush do you use to swatch it on your face to see if its a good match?


----------



## jward (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got my sample kit and will formulate my shade tomorrow. what brush do you use to swatch it on your face to see if its a good match? I have used an eyeshadow brush for swatching. An eyesadow brush applies more thickly than you will with foundation normally, but more narrow. You just need to remember that a kabuki or flat top will apply more evenly and airbrushed looking. Happy mixing!


----------



## inslea (Jan 21, 2008)

first time posting, just got my Sn product but have yet to use it as am not sure how to blend for my skin tone.... i bought the warm gold ( asian tone )... any suggestions.. am neither fair nor dark..... : )


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 21, 2008)

You need a good light source to start with - natural light is best.

If you're somewhere in the middle, I'd start with maybe six scoops of white, then one scoop of coloured base, mix really really well (close the container and shake the hell out of it, basically, then when you open it check that there aren't any big white or brown spots - it's not that hard but it does want to be well mixed).

See how that suits, then go from there adding a bit more dark or light if you need. When you're close to what you want, try it on your forehead or jawline, and see how it looks. If it's close, give it ten minutes or so, it may be a match and just needs to meld to your skin.

If it's not close tinker with it some more. It's actually kind of fun once you start doing it.


----------



## inslea (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Gavriela.... will try it...... .kind of excited but i also realize that the portion is not that much..... my hand is itching to buy some more and i have not even started!


----------



## vitaeZ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Gavriela!

You say 'natural light is best' - does it need to be bright natural light? Like a sunny day? I have the SN sample too, and have had lots of cloudy days lately, so I haven't even tried to mix it up yet.

Thanks!

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You need a good light source to start with - natural light is best.
If you're somewhere in the middle, I'd start with maybe six scoops of white, then one scoop of coloured base, mix really really well (close the container and shake the hell out of it, basically, then when you open it check that there aren't any big white or brown spots - it's not that hard but it does want to be well mixed).

See how that suits, then go from there adding a bit more dark or light if you need. When you're close to what you want, try it on your forehead or jawline, and see how it looks. If it's close, give it ten minutes or so, it may be a match and just needs to meld to your skin.

If it's not close tinker with it some more. It's actually kind of fun once you start doing it.


----------



## jward (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You need a good light source to start with - natural light is best.
If you're somewhere in the middle, I'd start with maybe six scoops of white, then one scoop of coloured base, mix really really well (close the container and shake the hell out of it, basically, then when you open it check that there aren't any big white or brown spots - it's not that hard but it does want to be well mixed).

See how that suits, then go from there adding a bit more dark or light if you need. When you're close to what you want, try it on your forehead or jawline, and see how it looks. If it's close, give it ten minutes or so, it may be a match and just needs to meld to your skin.

If it's not close tinker with it some more. It's actually kind of fun once you start doing it.

The only helpful tip I'd like to add is _don't _put the sifter on until you are done tweaking the color. It is a pain to take on and off and the powders should be thoroughly mixed before testing. In my first mixing I got powder above the sifter and it ended up not being a true representation of the ratio I used.

Originally Posted by *vitaeZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Gavriela!You say 'natural light is best' - does it need to be bright natural light? Like a sunny day? I have the SN sample too, and have had lots of cloudy days lately, so I haven't even tried to mix it up yet.

Thanks!

Not Gavriela, but I'd just find the best natural light you can! In the winter we can be waiting for weeks for some sun where I live. The beauty of this foundation is its changeability. If you decide one day it is too dark, you can add a little white to lighten it.


----------



## vitaeZ (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not Gavriela, but I'd just find the best natural light you can! In the winter we can be waiting for weeks for some sun where I live. The beauty of this foundation is its changeability. If you decide one day it is too dark, you can add a little white to lighten it. Great! Thank you! I may try mixing mine up this afternoon then!


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 23, 2008)

I just got my first SN order and everything looks wonderful. The only thing that I'm unsure of is the smell of the lippie. How are they supposed to smell? The lipgloss has a nice sweet pleasant smell and taste but the lipstick has some kind of "old lipstick smell" almost as if it has turned. I know they are all organic and maybe it is supposed to smell like that but I wonder anyway.


----------



## jward (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cleodelinda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got my first SN order and everything looks wonderful. The only thing that I'm unsure of is the smell of the lippie. How are they supposed to smell? The lipgloss has a nice sweet pleasant smell and taste but the lipstick has some kind of "old lipstick smell" almost as if it has turned. I know they are all organic and maybe it is supposed to smell like that but I wonder anyway. As far as I know, a main ingredient in the glosses is a sweet beeswax she buys from an Apiary near her home. The lipstick's primary ingredient is shea butter. Shea has an almost smokey smell in its natural state. It is probably the shea butter contributing to the smell of the lipstick. I am certain the lipstick is fresh.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As far as I know, a main ingredient in the glosses is a sweet beeswax she buys from an Apiary near her home. The lipstick's primary ingredient is shea butter. Shea has an almost smokey smell in its natural state. It is probably the shea butter contributing to the smell of the lipstick. I am certain the lipstick is fresh. Thanks! I don't doubt that the lipstick is fresh, but I needed an explanation to the smell.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, I have been eyeing on Silk Naturals Foundations Perfecting Harmony but I'm not sure which one to order..Warm, Buttery Gold, and Ebony seems to match my skin (maybe i have weird undertones -_-')

I am using MAC Concealer in NW35 and Physician's Formula Mineral Powder in Bronzer...anyone can help me?


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not that great on MAC shades, but NW means 'cool toned' in the rest of the world, doesn't it?

If so, I'd try the Ebony - but you'll get all three with the sample kit, so you can play around with it if that doesn't work. Sounds like it should be a match, though, at least if I interpreted the MAC properly.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 14, 2008)

NW means Warm, i think...where NC means Cool



hehehe thank you for your tip, yeah MAC shouldnt be a standard coz they could be misleading sometimes and limited shades, but thats the only thing i can refer to.

So thank you...


----------



## luv4taffy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi I have ordered from Silk Naturals in the past. I had purchased their sample pack which at the time came only with the Ebony foundation. I had placed another order the other day and purchased the full size kit and another sample pack. Just wanted to let you know that the sample pack now comes with all 3 bases. So you can play around and see what works for you. I also ordered a few of their lippies and they are wonderful!


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ShizzNizzLe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, I have been eyeing on Silk Naturals Foundations Perfecting Harmony but I'm not sure which one to order..Warm, Buttery Gold, and Ebony seems to match my skin (maybe i have weird undertones -_-') 
I am using MAC Concealer in NW35 and Physician's Formula Mineral Powder in Bronzer...anyone can help me?

Yep, NW means you have neutral to cool tones. The 'ebony' shade should be great for you.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ShizzNizzLe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NW means Warm, i think...where NC means Cool




hehehe thank you for your tip, yeah MAC shouldnt be a standard coz they could be misleading sometimes and limited shades, but thats the only thing i can refer to.
So thank you...

NW means not warm and NC means not cool. if you're a warm undertone, you're a NC and if you have cool undertone, you're a NW.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 15, 2008)

oh really......OMG i didnt know ahahahhahahaha i feel kinda stupid, oh well, thank you guys........


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 15, 2008)

Guys - there is a new perfecting powder available!! *Love Lure.*

Looks good !!

Love Lure- Sheer Golden Tan Perfecting Powder

Love Lure is our latest Perfecting Powder- it's a light, non shimmery golden tan shade that's perfect for medium skin tones. You can use it as an all-over finishing powder to help control oil, and give your skin a healthy appearance- or if you're a little more pale you could use it as a bronzer!

This will help control oil, but won't dry your skin out. It also has a lot of light diffusers in it so your skin will look smoother and more radient.


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 15, 2008)

There's also a new contest going on and ten new blush colours about to be released - check Karen's blog for details - it's linked from the front page of the SN site.


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 15, 2008)

Yay!!!

I just made my first full sized order. I ordered:

Breathless- pink satin shimmer organic lip gloss

Darling- Peachie Pink lip gloss

Date Bait- Bronze Tinted Perfecting Powder

Ebony Perfect Harmony Foundation

Foreplay- shimmery golden pink Climax gloss

Hot Blooded- shimmery muted, wearable red

Infatuation- shimmery plum pink

Love Lure- Sheer Golden Tan Perfecting Powder

Perfecting Powder- Sheer &amp; Gorgeous Finishing Powder

Vanilla- Shimmery Cream Eye Shadow

This stuff has me excited! (I put on some EDM foundation today and I really don't like it. Shame - I have 63 full sized EDM products. Thank goodness I do like their blushes.)


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah, the addiction begins anew....


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I'm going to be trying the foundation next month.


----------



## nicknack (Mar 16, 2008)

I got the Love Lure in my last order - it's really nice. A bit darker then Date Bait.


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive never heard of this brand before!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 16, 2008)

it's an awesome brand, samples are pretty cheap you should definitely try it out.


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah, the addiction begins anew....






Too funny!!


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 16, 2008)

I love my Breathless and Sweetheart lip glosses.. Bare and Vanilla are favs as e/s bases right now... can't wait to try more colors!

The perfecting powder is a must have for me... looks madeup but not... love the effect.


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 16, 2008)

So far, Damsel is my favourite new colour. But I love them all. I seriously could not find a lippie that worked, didn't dry me out and didn't feel like taffy stuck to my lips before SN, so I've been going a bit nuts there. I think I've got 17 or 18 now. And everybody's saying Jaybird is different enough to Birthday Suit that it deserves a try....so there will be more new lippies here soon.

(Yes. I am an addict.



)

And you need to have at least ONE of the finishing powders, if not all three, as well as a big floofy brush to put them on with. They really are a great 'polish', tend to blur any imperfections to non-existence, and they're light - you really don't look like you're 'made up' - or feel it.

I mentioned I'm an addict, right?


----------



## jward (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a reply from Gav's seriously addicted friend!!!

I have more of Karen's lippies than any other companies (in fact, I have pretty much gotten rid of all others! and until she adds more, there are just a few I don't own.) I know other companies are starting to offer similar lippies, but it is very difficult to beat Karen's pricing for the quality.

Along with the lippies, the Finishing Powders are a non-negotiable for me. They are a permanent fixture in my makeup bag. I am not even testing others because these are my HG.

Also, who doesn't want the gorgeous premium colors offered by the 'big dogs' in a healthier-for-my-skin form?!!! I feel totally spoiled. And she keeps adding more great products!

To top it off, she keeps her prices reasonable and supports the environment as well as making a contribution based on _sales _to a deserving charity every month. What more could a girl ask for??????? (Just check out her blog.)


----------



## nicknack (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fr0nd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love my Breathless and Sweetheart lip glosses.. Bare and Vanilla are favs as e/s bases right now... can't wait to try more colors!
The perfecting powder is a must have for me... looks madeup but not... love the effect.





I have Bare also and it looks fantastic with Sizzle.
I couldn't agree with you more! These are the best lippies I've ever tried and I'm in love with her Glows and Powders.


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nicknack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have Bare also and it looks fantastic with Sizzle.
I couldn't agree with you more! These are the best lippies I've ever tried and I'm in love with her Glows and Powders.

hmm... I've heard alot abt Sizzle. Do you use it as a highlighter or the darker shade? I'm rather fair so Bare works as a highlighter/base coat for me. I'd really be looking for a darker color for my lids.


----------



## jward (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fr0nd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm... I've heard alot abt Sizzle. Do you use it as a highlighter or the darker shade? I'm rather fair so Bare works as a highlighter/base coat for me. I'd really be looking for a darker color for my lids. Sizzle is a lovely aqua blue with a golden hue. For anyone, it would definitely be a great lid color. I might need to pull that one out tomorrow! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 17, 2008)

ok so i just ordered samples for intro foundation kit and love lure perfecting powder...can't wait to get them...

btw Karen has a contest going on and if you win you'll get samples of her unreleased blushes!!! go check out her blog !


----------



## fattycat (Mar 17, 2008)

Still waiting for my samples which I ordered a week ago . I heard that they are famous of lipstick ( or gloss ) and dupes of famous brands


----------



## nicknack (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fr0nd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm... I've heard alot abt Sizzle. Do you use it as a highlighter or the darker shade? I'm rather fair so Bare works as a highlighter/base coat for me. I'd really be looking for a darker color for my lids. I use Bare as my base and Sizzle to highlight. They look quite pretty together.


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to tell you guys - I had SN on yesterday - a mix of ivory &amp; buttery gold. Last night when my husband got home from work he said _"you look very beautiful today"._ He said to the kids (ages 5 &amp; 3.5) _"doesn't mummy look beautiful today"_. It was very cute!

Only thing I can put it down to is the foundation! Karen's buttery gold colour is good because it's not _just _yellow. It is a balanced golden yellow, as it has some brown in there too. Karen's done an excellent job.

I was wearing a mix of ivory &amp; ebony the day before - and it just washed me out. So far, buttery gold is the winner!!

I found the EM yellow shades, _soooo _yellow. Like, just yellow by itself and that's not very natural!!


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 18, 2008)

I wearing Bare as an all over colour today with Basalt as a liner... nice natural look. I love using a teeny weeny bit of Basalt as my eyebrow shadow too... a little really goes a very long way.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 18, 2008)

i didn't like the glosses i got from SN, they don't spread color evenly


----------



## becks81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there somewhere where I can find recipes for different shades of the foundation? I've started mixing and I'm not sure where to go from "one of each" mixed together. It feels nice on but I have no idea how it wears yet.


----------



## jward (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *becks81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there somewhere where I can find recipes for different shades of the foundation? I've started mixing and I'm not sure where to go from "one of each" mixed together. It feels nice on but I have no idea how it wears yet. They have their own forum that is accessible through their website. I am certain you will get help there.


----------



## mkupjunkie (Apr 1, 2008)

I place my first order a coupled of days ago and received an email this am that the order has been shipped. I can't wait to get it. I'm on the search for a HG foundation.

I've tried BE, Jane Iredale, Aromaleigh, Illuminaire, Colorscience, &amp; Mad Minerals to name a few. I've liked some...hated others. I have high hopes for Silk Naturals. Most of the reviews were very positive. So, lemming and addict that I am I signed on the dotted line.

This site is soooo bad for my makeup addiction. Just add chocolate and I'd never leave.


----------



## Groovy One (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *becks81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there somewhere where I can find recipes for different shades of the foundation? I've started mixing and I'm not sure where to go from "one of each" mixed together. It feels nice on but I have no idea how it wears yet. Hi Becs!!! How are ya? What shade are you trying to get to??


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 3, 2008)

I ran across the SN site just recently, I have no idea how i missed this, I am somewhat of a mineral addict, anyway I ordered a sample of the climax blush and a full size sprite shadow.

My order came amazingly fast and with some gorgeous samples. I am hooked and reading this forum makes me realize all the other wonderful products she has. I just put in an order for samples of the finishing powders and foundation. It was wonderful to see all the great reviews here!


----------



## jward (Apr 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *duhmoms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ran across the SN site just recently, I have no idea how i missed this, I am somewhat of a mineral addict, anyway I ordered a sample of the climax blush and a full size sprite shadow.My order came amazingly fast and with some gorgeous samples. I am hooked and reading this forum makes me realize all the other wonderful products she has. I just put in an order for samples of the finishing powders and foundation. It was wonderful to see all the great reviews here!

Welcome to my _favorite_ obsession! I am patiently waiting for the goodies to come very soon!


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Apr 7, 2008)

hei, did anyone try "Sleep in a jar" concealer, can it really conceal dark circles undereye cause i have very dark cirlces undereye


----------



## skinaddicted (Apr 10, 2008)

i have read the sleep in a jar didn't work for some ladies on MMM. you may want to check for reviews there.

date bait is gorgeous. i was going to order a whole jar but am waiting to sample dreamworld's first.


----------



## fr0nd (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm Chinese. The foundation recipe I settled on is 11 white; 1 ebony and 1 of either of the other two shades. Somehow it adds just the right amount of 'brown' to brighten up my face. I love the whole concept of mixing til you get the shade you want.

Plus given this is really my first attempts at makeup, I like how the foundation doesn't feel icky and sticky on the skin. Instead it somehow melds with the skin and feels totally natural. Super nice!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 11, 2008)

yea i've heard mixed reviews about sleep in a jar which is why i didn't order it.


----------



## skinaddicted (Apr 12, 2008)

my first few shipments from SN went very smoothly. it was my 4th order that got misdirected and i tried emailing karen and i got no response. i emailed again using the email form on her site and this one got through. karen suggest i wait a bit but after a few more weeks, she sent me a new package. i was pretty upset at having no response at first and having to wait but everything turned out fine. it wasn't karen's fault the first package got stolen and it makes sense to wait a while just in case the first one does arrive. but karen is very responsive, just when you email her, make sure to do so from the email form on the site as she monitors that account more closely.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 13, 2008)

yea all of my interactions with karen have been great. she responds very quickly and is extremely attentive.


----------



## labaddict (Jul 16, 2008)

i too dont like her cs. i emailed like muliple times and still no response..been like almost a month..

wanna try the lippies. the site said its lead-free, unlike other brands of lippies..lol


----------



## mgmsrk (Jul 16, 2008)

Who is using lead in makeup? The FDA doesnâ€™t allow cosmetic companies to use lead based additives.


----------



## labaddict (Jul 16, 2008)

i dont think any company is using lead but there's still traces cuz some of the natural ingredients aren't exactly 'pure' enough..

err...does it have to be natural? hmm...idk


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jul 17, 2008)

I just know that many traditional makeup have lead, its harmful and that's why i'm afraid, cause i think it's also natural, it's iron and maybe if the ingredients are impure MMU can contain lead too


----------



## igor (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi , girls. I was trying to email Silk Naturals at Karen`s site but has encountererd with some strange problem--the system is asking me for some security code which I`m unable to immitate. Has anyone already encountered with the same problem before?

When I`ve done my previous orders , I either emailed Karen to her private email or to the ebay(but she doesn`t seem to sell her products from ebay anymore). I sent her an email to the email address I , luckily, safed in my comp, but I`m not sure she still has it--so far, no response ( which is a bit dissapointing--I was hoping to make my orders this week)

Can anybody help me, pls???


----------



## saitoyf (Sep 17, 2008)

I have no problem with her, I send email yesterday morning&amp; she replied to me at night.Consider very fast


----------



## mgmsrk (Sep 17, 2008)

She may have added a spam filter to the email. If you canâ€™t get through you can try PMâ€™ing her on the her forum.


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 20, 2008)

i have heard about it


----------



## Woopwoop (Dec 9, 2008)

Im thinking about making a order for some of the MAC eyeshadow dupes and the Small Flat Eye Blending Brush (not for blending but for applying shadow? I think it looked like the right size for my lid). Anybody here that have tried that brush, or the shadows for that matter? Would be really awesome if someone could compare the dupes to the real deal!


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 8, 2009)

Bumping this thread up........... I am still loving Silk Naturals. I strayed and went back to EM for a while, but SN is simply soooo much better. EM only looks good on me if I use primer - SN looks good no matter what.

And, I still love Face Value too. FV and SN are my favs!


----------



## CDazz (Mar 8, 2009)

I've ordered from SN lots of times and cannot get the foundation to look good in photo shoots or bright daylight so it's a no go for me. I do love the lip glosses and the e.s are nice too. I've tried every possible combo of foundation blend on various skin tones and it just never meshes. Any suggestions or comments on how to make this one work since I've got a small supply on hand?


----------



## Leylani (Mar 10, 2009)

How i wish i could try some of the dupe e/s and blushes from SN! But they all contain silk (yeah its in the name, i know), and i get very bad allergic reactions from silk. I ordered a e/s brush from them a year ago, and the shipping was super fast


----------



## jwicc (Mar 15, 2009)

I am so, so, so in love with SN after mixing my own foundation today... I've ordered more base powder (um, three scoops of color to the entire bag in my original order... I'm like a step away from albinism!) to tweak the colo, but I think this is my HG because I've always had such a hard time finding a proper match in foundations.

Anyway, I wanted to thank everyone who suggested I try SN.

Also, one of my freebies was a beautiful, very pigmented cream blush... does Karen plan to start selling them soon? Or is it a discontinued product? It's so beautiful, I tried to order a full size, but it wasn't available. ;(


----------



## mgmsrk (Mar 21, 2009)

Cdazz, If it doesnâ€™t look good in daylight the only thing I can think is itâ€™s not matched well to your skin or not blended. What does it look like in daylight?

Jwicc, The cream blush is new. If she gets positive feed back from customers I think she will add it to the line.


----------



## appleapple_ (Mar 22, 2009)

I love this company! Ordered 4 times in a month. The lipglosses are just soooo good...

I also LOVED the cream blush. It lasted longer on me than powder blush too, so that was an awesome surprise. Karen's mentioned she's making it a permanent addition to her product line.

Has anyone tried the new skincare she's been whipping up?


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 20, 2009)

The cream blushes are up now to buy, I got a freebie of the loverly cream blush and it is gorgeous and lasts into the night.

As far as the skin care- i have tried the serums and highly recommend them, in a short time they have done wonders for my skin. The microdermabrasion cream is really creamy and nice, not to rough on my sensitive skin.

I stopped using the foundation for the winter and just mixed some up last week, it is so easy to get a match and the finish is fantastic.


----------



## sarahk (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the insight on this company. I'll be adding them to my list of must trys.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Apr 30, 2009)

Everyone's positive words make me want to try SN again. I have some foundation left and I LOVE the finish of it, but I think I broke out. I will try again and see what happens.


----------



## zafiro80 (Oct 6, 2011)

so loving SN. i got UD naked Clone and i have to say it's spot on. the pigmentation is intense.


----------

